# Disney Has Sunk to a New Low



## blacklabman

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2007/04/06/AR2007040602286.html?hpid=artslot

I have always detested this corporation and here is one more reason why.  This is not the world that Walt envisioned.


----------



## forestal

Walt didn't hate people over their sexual orientation like you.

So I would say that this is exactly the sort of thing that Disney should be doing.

Go Disney!!!

Anyway, it's about making a buck, and gays generally have more money that straight people do (no kids).  



			
				blacklabman said:
			
		

> http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2007/04/06/AR2007040602286.html?hpid=artslot
> 
> I have always detested this corporation and here is one more reason why.  This is not the world that Walt envisioned.


----------



## Dutch6

It's all because of global warming. Don't worry though, Al will fix it.


----------



## Dutch6

forestal said:
			
		

> Walt didn't hate people over their sexual orientation like you.
> 
> So I would say that this is exactly the sort of thing that Disney should be doing.
> 
> Go Disney!!!
> 
> Anyway, it's about making a buck, and gays generally have more money that straight people do (no kids).


So you're rich huh?


----------



## Dork

blacklabman said:
			
		

> http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2007/04/06/AR2007040602286.html?hpid=artslot
> 
> I have always detested this corporation and here is one more reason why.  This is not the world that Walt envisioned.



The sad part is that Disney World used to be a great place to take your kids.  I wouldn't want my kids to see any of these freak shows going on. These events will attract more and more gays to Disney World.  I can picture them now.  Transvestites wearing dresses, women couples sucking face in public, guys holding hands.   This is not something for our kids to be exposed to!   eeeeeeeewwww!

Watch this video.  It's sickening!  Gay Days Video


----------



## Dutch6

Dork said:
			
		

> The sad part is that Disney World used to be a great place to take your kids. I wouldn't want my kids to see any of these freak shows going on. These events will attract more and more gays to Disney World. I can picture them now. Transvestites wearing dresses, women couples sucking face in public, guys holding hands. This is not something for our kids to be exposed to! eeeeeeeewwww!


But according to forestfire there's nothing wrong with that. :shrug:


----------



## vraiblonde

forestal said:
			
		

> Anyway, it's about making a buck, and gays generally have more money that straight people do (no kids).


How can that be when gays can't find jobs because of discrimination?


----------



## Dork

Dutch6 said:
			
		

> But according to forestfire there's nothing wrong with that. :shrug:



Yeah, I know.  Just humor her a little but don't spend too much time trying to reason with her.  She's part of a small minority who actually think this behavior is normal.


----------



## Wickedwrench

Dork said:
			
		

> ............women couples sucking face in public...........


 
Depends on how hot they are whether I'll be offended or not.


----------



## MMDad

Dork said:
			
		

> The sad part is that Disney World used to be a great place to take your kids.  I wouldn't want my kids to see any of these freak shows going on. These events will attract more and more gays to Disney World.  I can picture them now.  Transvestites wearing dresses, women couples sucking face in public, guys holding hands.   This is not something for our kids to be exposed to!   eeeeeeeewwww!
> 
> Watch this video.  It's sickening!  Gay Days Video


 You spend a lot of time obsessing over gays. Searching for video, then sharing it brings your obsession to new lows. What are you trying so hard to hide?


----------



## Larry Gude

*Disney has been peddling...*

...fantasy for years; Animals talk and wear cloths. Objects come to life. People transform to and from beasts and headless goblins. People fly. Live under water. People come back to life. How many drugs were consummed over the years creating some of this fantasy? How many homosexuals worked on art and creation? Going to Disney World with the family is an exercise in being a Lemming. 

Everything goes...unless you're gay?


----------



## ItalianScallion

Folks, never forget the power there is in numbers. If ALL of the straight people boycott Disney World for one month, they'll get the message. It's that simple with everything. If parents don't like what a school is teaching their kids, pull them out for a few days and watch what happens. Duh! But, as usual, MOST people will still go to Disney World and MOST parents won't take their kids out of school to make a point, but ALL OF THEM will b*tch about how bad things are in the world!!!! You don't even have to leave home to make your point! I don't understand people!!


----------



## Larry Gude

*Or...*



			
				ItalianScallion said:
			
		

> But, as usual, MOST people will still go to Disney World and MOST parents won't take their kids out of school to make a point, but ALL OF THEM will b*tch about how bad things are in the world!!!!:



...most people would rather go enjoy Disney than man the barricades over homosexuality.


----------



## 2ndAmendment

Larry Gude said:
			
		

> ...most people would rather go enjoy Disney than man the barricades over homosexuality.


Or most people have become morally slack.


----------



## Toxick

forestal said:
			
		

> Walt didn't hate people over their sexual orientation like you.





Just to clarify - being against gay marriage doesn't mean you hate people over their sexual orientation.


I used to be against gay marriages myself, and I've never hated gays.


----------



## Larry Gude

*Then ban...*



			
				2ndAmendment said:
			
		

> Or most people have become morally slack.




...them for their behavior. Ban those who take the Lords name in vain. Ban those who cheat on their taxes. Ban all sinners. 

As I understand it, that's all of us, so, the lines will get better at Dinsey. Is homosexuality more sinful than everything else that has nothing to do with anyone but those directly engaged?


----------



## 2ndAmendment

Toxick said:
			
		

> Just to clarify - being against gay marriage doesn't mean you hate people over their sexual orientation.
> 
> 
> I used to be against gay marriages myself, and I've never hated gays.


I am still against homosexual marriage or unions or anything that enforces or legitimizes the homosexual choice. I do not hate homosexuals. I think homosexual acts are sin like any other sin. I loved my cousin; he was homosexual. I told him it was wrong. He and I still went places together, ate together. He and his partner both died of AIDS.


----------



## thakidistight

2ndAmendment said:
			
		

> Or most people have become morally slack.


Or just condem it in your own mind and know that according to you, they are going to hell and get over it. 

Honestly some people spend too much time worrying about gay marriage and gays in general. These are the same people who go home, put on the gimp mask and pleasure themselves to beastiality porn (not saying you 2A).


----------



## 2ndAmendment

Larry Gude said:
			
		

> ...them for their behavior. Ban those who take the Lords name in vain. Ban those who cheat on their taxes. Ban all sinners.
> 
> As I understand it, that's all of us, so, the lines will get better at Dinsey. Is homosexuality more sinful than everything else that has nothing to do with anyone but those directly engaged?


I am all for short lines except the line to get through the narrow gate.

Does everyone sin? Yes. Is homosexual behavior any worse or better than any other sin? I don't think so. I do not believe in endorsing sinful behavior. Legal recognition of homosexual behavior is rewarding sin. I wouldn't say it was OK to be in an adulterous relationship. It is sin but also just wrong. To me, it is the same. I don't reward wrong behavior.


----------



## Inkpen

Dork said:
			
		

> The sad part is that Disney World used to be a great place to take your kids.  I wouldn't want my kids to see any of these freak shows going on. These events will attract more and more gays to Disney World.  I can picture them now.  Transvestites wearing dresses, women couples sucking face in public, guys holding hands.   This is not something for our kids to be exposed to!   eeeeeeeewwww!
> 
> Watch this video.  It's sickening!  Gay Days Video



Oh No...Tranvistites wearing dressing..umm how can you tell it is a trasvestite? What about people wearing animal outfits??  

Women couples sucking face...see..no more kissing mom, or the grand kids..How about those of European decent were kissing is a daily, normal event?

Guys holding hands?/ No more dad or grand dads or brothers holding hands as not to get lost??
Oh no..what has the tourist world come to? Oh..No.>~~~~~~

Actually, silliness aside:
It is just another way for Disney to make money  and I would think these events would not be held in view of the general public.
I went to Disney in 1972  right when it opened..I could afford a ticket then..and now it costs hundereds of dollars for a family of 4-5 to go there..and many are not going..Disney has to find a way to make money to pay for all that entertainment...and as far as what Walt would think..I doubt he would mind..but I bet he would complain over how high the ticket costs $$$.
Just my 2¢ worth...
I would rather fo to Daytona beach and see racing anyway...


----------



## ItalianScallion

thakidistight said:
			
		

> Or just condem it in your own mind and know that according to you, they are going to hell and get over it.


That would be fine if Jesus didn't say for us to do otherwise.


> Honestly some people spend too much time worrying about gay marriage and gays in general. These are the same people who go home, put on the gimp mask and pleasure themselves to beastiality porn (not saying you 2A).


I wouldn't care what others did if it didn't affect me. This behavior has a direct detrimental effect on our moral & medical world. Morally, it's ruining our kids minds and attitudes about right & wrong. Anything goes with them today! If gays did their sick deeds at home with their partners, I wouldn't care but, since they don't, I will speak out! 
Medically they are doing as much damage to MY medical benefits as the illegals are. My company is about to drop medical coverage on us because a few years back they started covering same sex partners! This has raised the cost for them exponentially! 
OK "tight kid"? It's your world & mine that you are ignoring. I won't have to live in it much longer but I'm telling your young self that you had better speak up NOW or learn to speak Arabic and wear a turbin!


----------



## thakidistight

ItalianScallion said:
			
		

> OK "*tight kid*"? It's your world & mine that you are ignoring. I won't have to live in it much longer but I'm telling your young self that you had better speak up NOW or *learn to speak Arabic and wear a turbin*!


So now youre trying to imply that Im gay and a terrorist?

America was founded on the belief of religious freedom, but apparently because I dont adhere to your moral values I guess I need to move to the middle east huh? So much for tolerance Jesus would be proud....Youre not by chance a member of the Westboro babtist church are you?


----------



## ItalianScallion

Inkpen said:
			
		

> It is just another way for Disney to make money and I would think these events would not be held in view of the general public.
> ..Disney has to find a way to make money to pay for all that entertainment...and as far as what Walt would think..I doubt he would mind..


Do you REALLY think they won't be in your face with their perversions?
If Disney world has to make money by condonning immoral behavior, they won't be around long. So, in your eyes, it's OK to do anything to make money right Inkpen? I think Walt Disney would fire the whole crew and start over!
What would you tell a child who asks why a man/woman is kissing a man/woman? Lying would be wrong and telling him the truth would be even worse!
Or what if he doesn't ask but just observes it? You can be assured that it will stick in his young mind and affect him somehow later in life. This is why I say: if it didn't affect me, I wouldn't mind so much but it affects us all; DON'T THINK IT DOESN'T!


----------



## 2ndAmendment

thakidistight said:
			
		

> So now youre trying to imply that Im gay and a terrorist?
> 
> America was founded on the belief of religious freedom, but apparently because I dont adhere to your moral values I guess I need to move to the middle east huh? So much for tolerance Jesus would be proud....Youre not by chance a member of the Westboro babtist church are you?


Jesus is not tolerant of sin. He shows love for sinners. There is quite a difference.


----------



## ItalianScallion

thakidistight said:
			
		

> So now youre trying to imply that Im gay and a terrorist?
> America was founded on the belief of religious freedom, but apparently because I dont adhere to your moral values I guess I need to move to the middle east huh? So much for tolerance Jesus would be proud....Youre not by chance a member of the Westboro babtist church are you?


Always going off the deep end I see. Where did I say YOU were any of the above? (And Baptist has only one "b" in it).
Jesus was not a tolerant person in ANY way when it came to false beliefs. He spoke up for the truth against EVERYONE who went against His teachings and so do I. He NEVER said it was OK to believe what you want, so your religious freedom thing is wrong. Listen young pup, freedom of religion meant the freedom to practice Christianity without government interference! Not practice whatever pagan rituals you want. The founding fathers believed in the true God and that's indisputible.
You're aparently too young to realize the real truth around you. These gays & terrorists are NOT YOUR FRIENDS! In a pinch they'll end your life to advance their causes. Everyone will find out soon that God's Word is the only right way and that He is not a liberal (live & let live) type of God. Read the Gospels and see how Jesus spoke against the various "practices" of the people in those days and realize that today is hardly different that those days.


----------



## thakidistight

ItalianScallion said:
			
		

> Always going off the deep end I see. Where did I say YOU were any of the above? (And Baptist has only one "b" in it).
> Jesus was not a tolerant person in ANY way when it came to false beliefs. He spoke up for the truth against EVERYONE who went against His teachings and so do I. He NEVER said it was OK to believe what you want, so your religious freedom thing is wrong. Listen young pup, freedom of religion meant the freedom to practice Christianity without government interference! Not practice whatever pagan rituals you want. The founding fathers believed in the true God and that's indisputible.
> You're aparently too young to realize the real truth around you. These gays & terrorists are NOT YOUR FRIENDS! In a pinch they'll end your life to advance their causes. Everyone will find out soon that God's Word is the only right way and that He is not a liberal (live & let live) type of God. Read the Gospels and see how Jesus spoke against the various "practices" of the people in those days and realize that today is hardly different that those days.



So gay people are just waiting for the chance to kill me?  Better watch out for that homosexual suicide bomber across the way I guess....Im friends with a few gay people, they never try to kill me. In fact I went to a gay friends birthday last night, there were 6 or 7 gay guys and none of them tried to "end my life".

Oh and by the way.....there is no I in turban....


			
				ItalianScallion said:
			
		

> learn to speak Arabic and wear a turbin!


----------



## sockgirl77

Dear Forestal and Blacklabman,
What year is it? If you want to keep your kids away from seeing alternate lifestyles than you should keep them locked up at home. There are gay people everywhere. Myself, I do not care who marries who. Happiness is happiness.
,
Socki


----------



## FireBrand

So, it's really Mickey that's  Goofey ?


----------



## sockgirl77

FireBrand said:
			
		

> So, it's really Mickey that's  Goofey ?


All kids programs have gay characters Chip and Dale, Bert and Ernie, Teletubbies, Wiggles, etc....


----------



## thakidistight

Talk about being a good Christian, I am pretty sure God doesnt call people names....  

Disney Has Sunk to a Ne... 04-07-2007 04:40 PM So, you are gay, huh? Come out of the closet. Change your name to thakidisnottightanymore


----------



## Inkpen

ItalianScallion said:
			
		

> Did you watch the video? Do you REALLY think they won't be in your face with their perversions?
> If Disney world has to make money by condonning immoral behavior, they won't be around long. So, in your eyes, it's OK to do anything to make money right Inkpen? I think Walt Disney would fire the whole crew and start over!
> What would you tell a child who asks why a man/woman is kissing a man/woman? Lying would be wrong and telling him the truth would be even worse!
> Or what if he doesn't ask but just observes it? You can be assured that it will stick in his young mind and affect him somehow later in life. This is why I say: if it didn't affect me, I wouldn't mind so much but it affects us all; DON'T THINK IT DOESN'T!


Was this from you?

Thanks!!
If not, thanks anyway...
Disney Has Sunk to a Ne... 04-07-2007 04:37 PM Your 2cents worth! You should some change. Your view is worth less  

My view is just as important as anyone elses. I do not go to Disney nor do I support their multi billion dollar industry.

What was Disney was a good place to go with the kids..now it is not.
I would never take my grandkids there no matter how good a deal Disney offered!
I do not support Disney nor their money making schemes.
Because of stunts like this, people react and I bet people will go just to see the show!! 

What you do in private is your business, be it legal or not.
You get caught, then you suffer the consequences for your behavior.

You will have to answer to God for your sins when the time comes.
In the meantime, dont flaunt your perversions or sexual behavior in public.


----------



## sockgirl77

Inkpen said:
			
		

> You will have to answer to God for your sins when the time comes.
> In the meantime, dont flaunt your perversions or sexual behavior in public.


How in the hell is loving someone a sin? How is getting married a perversion or sexual behavior? I suppose you think that they are going to be getting busy on Cinderella's steps?


----------



## Inkpen

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> How in the hell is loving someone a sin? How is getting married a perversion or sexual behavior? I suppose you think that they are going to be getting busy on Cinderella's steps?



No, dont think that at all..Bible speaks directly about homosexual behavior, as it does about eating, working, sleeping, how woman must be sent away when they are menstrating, where to keep sheep,even how many wives one can have! etc.
Loving is not a sin, it is a gift..and love is not equated to sex. A lot of people confuse the two.
 I do not think anyone is going to anything on the steps, 

What you and others do in the privacy of your home is your business.
To promote a beahvior to make money is good marketing, but I do not agree with the behavior.

Guess if God thought homosexuality was OK then Jesus would have made changes before the New Testament was written. He had a lot of time to do so.

As Jesus said: "This is my commandment, that you love one another as I have loved you."
And despite your attitude towards me, I love you  
Happy Easter....


----------



## thakidistight

Inkpen said:
			
		

> how woman must be sent away when they are menstrating



So you send your woman away while shes on the rag?


----------



## ItalianScallion

thakidistight said:
			
		

> So gay people are just waiting for the chance to kill me?  Better watch out for that homosexual suicide bomber across the way I guess....Im friends with a few gay people, they never try to kill me. In fact I went to a gay friends birthday last night, there were 6 or 7 gay guys and none of them tried to "end my life".



Yes my nearsighted friend, go to a party and start drinking and NEVER worry about anything happening to you. No girl has ever been raped at a party, no one has ever lost their life at one; just have fun!(satan says). Son, have you ever heard of catching an STD or AIDS then dying? I'll bet all people with STD's tell their partners that they have it, RIGHT? They don't always kill you directly as terrorists do, but that girl you "hook up with" might have been with one of them. Or maybe they'll find you passed out somewhere and "enjoy you". Is this too much for you? Then you need to wake up now! Young people are my life's work. I know the mistakes they make because of the lack of guidance in their lives. This is why I care about the statements you make. You don't see the train wreck coming.  


			
				thatkidstight said:
			
		

> Oh and by the way,there is no I in turban....


This was a test and I am proud of you for catching it. Maybe you're smarter than I first thought, since I never make spelling errors.


----------



## sockgirl77

thakidistight said:
			
		

> So you send your woman away while shes on the rag?


Now, that one I can understand. I know my moods.


----------



## Inkpen

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> How in the hell is loving someone a sin? How is getting married a perversion or sexual behavior? I suppose you think that they are going to be getting busy on Cinderella's steps?




Sockgirl..are you upset at this thread because you are a lesbian?
From you: Disney Has Sunk to a Ne... 04-07-2007 06:31 PM Take that bible and shove up your ass with your close minded views. Happy Easter!~sg77  
I am very open minded. Just dont force your sexual behavior on me.
Do what you will to who wants it, that is your business, not mine.
You want to support the Boodaddasa then support them!
If you are gay..then you are gay..your business, not mine.
But perhaps you are not gay and what is bothering you is that you are not a Christian and believe in the messages of the Bible...to LOVE (not hate) on another.
That is it....
Despite the red karma..I love you.


----------



## sockgirl77

ItalianScallion said:
			
		

> Yes my nearsighted friend, go to a party and start drinking and NEVER worry about anything happening to you. No girl has ever been raped at a party, no one has ever lost their life at one; just have fun!(satan says). Son, have you ever heard of catching an STD or AIDS then dying? I'll bet all people with STD's tell their partners that they have it, RIGHT? They don't always kill you directly as terrorists do, but that girl you "hook up with" might have been with one of them. Or maybe they'll find you passed out somewhere and "enjoy you". Is this too much for you? Then you need to wake up now! Young people are my life's work. I know the mistakes they make because of the lack of guidance in their lives. This is why I care about the statements you make. You don't see the train wreck coming.
> 
> This was a test and I am proud of you for catching it. Maybe you're smarter than I first thought, since I never make spelling errors.


That orange is a bad color to post with. Made me nautious.


----------



## sockgirl77

Inkpen said:
			
		

> Sockgirl..are you upset at this thread because you are a lesbian?
> From you: Disney Has Sunk to a Ne... 04-07-2007 06:31 PM Take that bible and shove up your ass with your close minded views. Happy Easter!~sg77
> I am very open minded. Just dont force your sexual behavior on me.
> Do what you will to who wants it, that is your business, not mine.
> You want to support the Boodaddasa then support them!
> If you are gay..then you are gay..your business, not mine.
> But perhaps you are not gay and what is bothering you is that you are not a Christian and believe in the messages of the Bible...to LOVE (not hate) on another.
> That is it....
> Despite the red karma..I love you.


Yes. I just screw men to get knocked up from time to time.


----------



## Inkpen

thakidistight said:
			
		

> So you send your woman away while shes on the rag?



Woman were considered unclean and were sent to a womans tent for a week.
They gave birth while standing on "bricks" and were kept in seclusion in the tent for a month until it was time to present the baby to the tribe.
(Old Testament)
Bet they loved getting away..first real SPA in the desert!


----------



## sockgirl77

Inkpen said:
			
		

> Woman were considered unclean and were sent to a womans tent for a week.
> They gave birth while standing on "bricks" and were kept in seclusion in the tent for a month until it was time to present the baby to the tribe.
> (Old Testament)
> Bet they loved getting away..first real SPA in the desert!


Yeah, this gives me reason to worship that bible.


----------



## Inkpen

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> Yes. I just screw men to get knocked up from time to time.



Oh..on welfare..too bad..no wonder you hate this thread, cant afford to take the kids to Disney to see  mice, ducks, dogs and dead Presidents talk.
Maybe if you try hard, you can win the lottery and take your sock and go to Disney!!!
Regardless of your condition or morals..we still love you, so does God. 
Suggestion: Watch reruns of Touched By and Angel..you could learn a lot about acceptance and love.


----------



## Inkpen

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> Yeah, this gives me reason to worship that bible.



 I would never expect you to read anything, execpt what is here on the Forum.
You could watch a movie..called the Red Tent. Think it is available on DVD with close captions...OK?


----------



## sockgirl77

Inkpen said:
			
		

> Oh..on welfare..too bad..no wonder you hate this thread, cant afford to take the kids to Disney to see  mice, ducks, dogs and dead Presidents talk.
> Maybe if you try hard, you can win the lottery and take your sock and go to Disney!!!
> Regardless of your condition or morals..we still love you, so does God.
> Suggestion: Watch reruns of Touched By and Angel..you could learn a lot about acceptance and love.


No, sweetie. I am not on welfare. But, I see your true Christian colors coming through. I live about an hour from Disney World and will be taking the kids there next month.


----------



## sockgirl77

I'm sure this will thrill you closed minded ppl...


----------



## Inkpen

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> No, sweetie. I am not on welfare. But, I see your true Christian colors coming through. I live about an hour from Disney World and will be taking the kids there next month.



Good for you for living in FLorida!
Then why are you on the SOUTHERN MARYLAND FORUM???
If you want to sleep around to get knocked up..that is your business.
You use anykind of spermacide or any means to protect you from contracting STD's and passing them onto your babies?

Have a fun time at Disney and know that I still love you and so does God.


----------



## sockgirl77

Inkpen said:
			
		

> Good for you for living in FLorida!
> Then why are you on the SOUTHERN MARYLAND FORUM???
> If you want to sleep around to get knocked up..that is your business.
> You use anykind of spermacide or any means to protect you from contracting STD's and passing them onto your babies?
> 
> Have a fun time at Disney and know that I still love you and so does God.


Because I am from SoMD. I lived there for over 29 years. Even if I lived in Zimbabwe, I'd still come in here to post. And yes, I was on BC. I am also in a committed relationship.
 I thought that catholics did not believe in any form of birth control?  :shrug:


----------



## Inkpen

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> I'm sure this will thrill you closed minded ppl...



Salon.com..the Liberal spot on the web..
There are so many Gay concepts at Disney..
 Seven single men all living together, sleeping in the same room take in a White gal..Snow White?
An Uncle and his 3 nephews all hang out together? Donald Duck
Micky and Minnie buddies for eons, yet never marry?
Chip and Dale...two chipmunks living together playing with their nuts?
No need to go on..you see the trend here..
Again, I am not closed minded...just keep your sexual behavior to yourself.
God still loves you!


----------



## Inkpen

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> Because I am from SoMD. I lived there for over 29 years. Even if I lived in Zimbabwe, I'd still come in here to post. And yes, I was on BC. I am also in a committed relationship.
> I thought that catholics did not believe in any form of birth control?  :shrug:




Just cant leave SOmd behind??
Whatever...
Committed relationship??
Married?
Or are you childen bastards?
Catholics??
BC?? 
Ha..they use it more than you realize!!
And at one time Popes had families and KIDS!!


----------



## sockgirl77

Inkpen said:
			
		

> Salon.com..the Liberal spot on the web..
> There are so many Gay concepts at Disney..
> Seven single men all living together, sleeping in the same room take in a White gal..Snow White?
> An Uncle and his 3 nephews all hang out together? Donald Duck
> Micky and Minnie buddies for eons, yet never marry?
> Chip and Dale...two chipmunks living together playing with their nuts?
> No need to go on..you see the trend here..
> Again, I am not closed minded...just keep your sexual behavior to yourself.
> God still loves you!


Then straight people should too. It is okay for smut to be all over TV as long as it is not gay?


----------



## Inkpen

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> Then straight people should too. It is okay for smut to be all over TV as long as it is not gay?



So you are against gay and straight people now?
Hummmm..or is it just sex?
Nope..you said you sleep around..
Anyway....
Since when were we talking about TV?
Watch the commericals: Sex sells...ask any advertising firm.
I watch Discovery and BBC..with teleision, I have a choice, as do you.

Please give me your defination of SMUT.

God still loves you and so do I.


----------



## sockgirl77

Inkpen said:
			
		

> So you are against gay and straight people now? neither
> Hummmm..or is it just sex? I love sex.
> Nope..you said you sleep around.. No, I did not.
> Anyway....
> Since when were we talking about TV?
> Watch the commericals: Sex sells...ask any advertising firm.
> I watch Discovery and BBC..with television, I have a choice, as do you.
> 
> Please give me your defination of SMUT. Sex
> 
> God still loves you and so do I.


Do not put words in my mouth. Why don't you act like a Christian? Practice what you preach.


----------



## Inkpen

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> Do not put words in my mouth. Why don't you act like a Christian? Practice what you preach.



So anything relatd to sex is smut?
Good!! I see your problem.

Per your post ...
*"Yes. I just screw men to get knocked up from time to time."*

You practice smut yet dont like smut?
You are really confused person..

I do practice what I preach:
God said to love one another, so despite your views, you are a child of God, and I love you.
OK?


----------



## Inkpen

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> Do not put words in my mouth. Why don't you act like a Christian? Practice what you preach.



Is this from you or a alter ego of yours?
No one signed it..hummm..
Disney Has Sunk to a Ne... 04-07-2007 07:34 PM Idiot. shut up.  
Somone can't toletate a simple forum discussion?
Love you Red Karma leaver..so does God.


----------



## sockgirl77

Inkpen said:
			
		

> So anything relatd to sex is smut?
> Good!! I see your problem.
> 
> Per your post ...
> *"Yes. I just screw men to get knocked up from time to time."*
> 
> You practice smut yet dont like smut?
> You are really confused person..
> 
> I do practice what I preach:
> God said to love one another, so despite your views, you are a child of God, and I love you.
> OK?


I was joking when I said that. I am not a lesbian. I just happen to have alot of respect for them. I do not screw men to get knocked up. I am in a committed relationship. I screwed him and just happened to get knocked up. :shrug:   BTW~Every last gay person that I know is a child of God and have more respect for others than you.


----------



## Larry Gude

*It's not for...*



			
				2ndAmendment said:
			
		

> I am all for short lines except the line to get through the narrow gate.
> 
> Does everyone sin? Yes. Is homosexual behavior any worse or better than any other sin? I don't think so. I do not believe in endorsing sinful behavior. Legal recognition of homosexual behavior is rewarding sin. I wouldn't say it was OK to be in an adulterous relationship. It is sin but also just wrong. To me, it is the same. I don't reward wrong behavior.



...you to reward as I understand it. 

What else should Disney exclude? Bankers? Divorced people?


----------



## Larry Gude

*Hey kid...*



			
				thakidistight said:
			
		

> So gay people are just waiting for the chance to kill me?  Better watch out for that homosexual suicide bomber across the way I guess....Im friends with a few gay people, they never try to kill me. In fact I went to a gay friends birthday last night, there were 6 or 7 gay guys and none of them tried to "end my life".
> 
> Oh and by the way.....there is no I in turban....




...you better watch it; one of them queers might wanna blow you up!


----------



## Inkpen

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> I was joking when I said that. I am not a lesbian. I just happen to have alot of respect for them. I do not screw men to get knocked up. I am in a committed relationship. I screwed him and just happened to get knocked up. :shrug:   BTW~Every last gay person that I know is a child of God and have more respect for others than you.



So you can not tell the truth?
You have to lie?
Why?
because you think it is funny?

I do not DISLIKE gays. I love them as I do you.
Two of my best buddies are gay men and I adore them. I just stay away from their bedroom and bathroom. I use the "common" bathroom on the first floor.
Just cant get oveer the yuck factor of gay sex.
My former pastor is a lesbian, and taught me about Gods love and tolerance.
I do not approve of the sexual lifestyle, but embrace the love of 2 people as God desired.

It is hard to overlook hate and mean people....but it just makes it more of a challenge to love.
I suggest you stop being so hateful and learn to love people as God suggested.
And Sex is NOT the same as Love.
Love is unconditional..love is love.

Any idea what today is and what it means?

It is so easy to hate..as it does not take any effort or thinking.
To love is harder because you first have to love yourself and all your faults.

Sad you got knocked up and your kids are bastards.
Why not marry the guy instead of making it hard on the kids when they get older?


----------



## sockgirl77

Inkpen said:
			
		

> So you can not tell the truth? It was a joke.
> You have to lie? Occasionally
> Why?
> because you think it is funny? Yes
> 
> I do not DISLIKE gays. I love them as I do you. Bullshiat.
> Two of my best buddies are gay men and I adore them. I just stay away from their bedroom and bathroom. I use the "common" bathroom on the first floor. How assanine is that?
> Just cant get oveer the yuck factor of gay sex. Grow up.
> My former pastor is a lesbian, and taught me about Gods love and tolerance.
> I do not approve of the sexual lifestyle, but embrace the love of 2 people as God desired.
> 
> It is hard to overlook hate and mean people....but it just makes it more of a challenge to love.
> I suggest you stop being so hateful and learn to love people as God suggested.
> And Sex is NOT the same as Love.
> Love is unconditional..love is love.
> 
> Any idea what today is and what it means? April 7, 2007. No.
> 
> It is so easy to hate..as it does not take any effort or thinking.
> To love is harder because you first have to love yourself and all your faults.
> 
> Sad you got knocked up and your kids are bastards. Yeah, you're a true Christian. Calling my kids bastards. You should be ashamed of yourself. I'm sure God is.Why not marry the guy instead of making it hard on the kids when they get older? We are getting married. But I do not see how not would make it hard on the kids.


----------



## Inkpen

Originally Posted by Inkpen
So you can not tell the truth? It was a joke.
You have to lie? Occasionally
Why?
because you think it is funny? Yes Very immature of you./COLOR]

I do not DISLIKE gays. I love them as I do you. *Bullshiat*. I love them as I love you. 

Two of my best buddies are gay men and I adore them. I just stay away from their bedroom and bathroom. I use the "common" bathroom on the first floor. *How assanine is that?* Too may sex toys, etc for my comfort level, also I respect their privacy and have no right to invade it.

Just cant get oveer the yuck factor of gay sex. *Grow up*. I have, and you?

My former pastor is a lesbian, and taught me about Gods love and tolerance.
I do not approve of the sexual lifestyle, but embrace the love of 2 people as God desired.

It is hard to overlook hate and mean people....but it just makes it more of a challenge to love.
I suggest you stop being so hateful and learn to love people as God suggested.
And Sex is NOT the same as Love.
Love is unconditional..love is love.

Any idea what today is and what it means? *April 7, 2007. No*. I did not think you had a clue.

It is so easy to hate..as it does not take any effort or thinking.
To love is harder because you first have to love yourself and all your faults.

Sad you got knocked up and your kids are bastards.
*Yeah, you're a true Christian. Calling my kids bastards. You should be ashamed of yourself. I'm sure God is. * Children of unmarried parents are called bastards. Look it up! "  the circumstance of being born of parents who are not married to one another 
Bastard legal term ."

Why not marry the guy instead of making it hard on the kids when they get older? *We are getting married. But I do not see how not would make it hard on the kids*. Because of what the other kids call them and what they will come to know as adults.

Learn tolerance and love.
Jesus died for your sins, and the sins of all mankind. He was killed for what he believed in, he was buried, he was dead. He rose from the dead, and we celebrate his rising at Easter..and that was the beginning of the Christian religion as it rose from the Jewish religion. It is the most important date in the Christian religion.
God loves us so much he gave up his only son to die for our sins.
He loves you and so do I.
Try to understand that.
Happy Easter.


----------



## Larry Gude

*Uh oh...*



> Come out of the closet Larry!


  unsigned red. 

  I got called gay.   

That's your argument? The only way you can be sympathetic to someone else rights is if you_ are _ one? The Nazi's used that one to good effect for awhile. I wonder what part of hell God sent them to? 

You don't have to be anonymous. I can take disagreement. Of course, if you're ashamed of yourself, it won't help; God still knows your heart, right? 

All together now; "It's a small world after all, it's a small world after all, it's a small world after all, it's too small a world for gays!"


----------



## Inkpen

It is so much easier to hate these days...

Disney Has Sunk to a Ne... 04-07-2007 07:56 PM Aren't we judgemental for a christian. Go read up on judging you azz.  

And you are???


----------



## sockgirl77

Inkpen said:
			
		

> Originally Posted by Inkpen
> So you can not tell the truth? It was a joke.
> You have to lie? Occasionally
> Why?
> because you think it is funny? Yes Very immature of you./COLOR]
> 
> I do not DISLIKE gays. I love them as I do you. *Bullshiat*. I love them as I love you.
> 
> Two of my best buddies are gay men and I adore them. I just stay away from their bedroom and bathroom. I use the "common" bathroom on the first floor. *How assanine is that?* Too may sex toys, etc for my comfort level, also I respect their privacy and have no right to invade it.
> 
> Just cant get oveer the yuck factor of gay sex. *Grow up*. I have, and you?
> 
> My former pastor is a lesbian, and taught me about Gods love and tolerance.
> I do not approve of the sexual lifestyle, but embrace the love of 2 people as God desired.
> 
> It is hard to overlook hate and mean people....but it just makes it more of a challenge to love.
> I suggest you stop being so hateful and learn to love people as God suggested.
> And Sex is NOT the same as Love.
> Love is unconditional..love is love.
> 
> Any idea what today is and what it means? *April 7, 2007. No*. I did not think you had a clue.
> 
> It is so easy to hate..as it does not take any effort or thinking.
> To love is harder because you first have to love yourself and all your faults.
> 
> Sad you got knocked up and your kids are bastards.
> *Yeah, you're a true Christian. Calling my kids bastards. You should be ashamed of yourself. I'm sure God is. * Children of unmarried parents are called bastards. Look it up! "  the circumstance of being born of parents who are not married to one another
> Bastard legal term ."
> 
> Why not marry the guy instead of making it hard on the kids when they get older? *We are getting married. But I do not see how not would make it hard on the kids*. Because of what the other kids call them and what they will come to know as adults.
> 
> Learn tolerance and love.
> Jesus died for your sins, and the sins of all mankind. He was killed for what he believed in, he was buried, he was dead. He rose from the dead, and we celebrate his rising at Easter..and that was the beginning of the Christian religion as it rose from the Jewish religion. It is the most important date in the Christian religion.
> God loves us so much he gave up his only son to die for our sins.
> He loves you and so do I.
> Try to understand that.
> Happy Easter.



1. You'd really hate my bathroom. 
2. People do not call kids bastards. Jackasses like you do.
3. Kids do not make fun of each other b/c their parents aren't married. They make fun of each other because their tennis shoes are not brand name. 

You're an idiot.


----------



## Inkpen

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> 1. You'd really hate my bathroom.
> 2. People do not call kids bastards. Jackasses like you do.
> 3. Kids do not make fun of each other b/c their parents aren't married. They make fun of each other because their tennis shoes are not brand name.
> 
> You're an idiot.



This is not about your bathroom, believe me!

So it is ok to teach kids that getting married is no big deal and to have kids one just goes and gets knocked up? Good for you! If it works, then why change it and get legal?
What does this teach your children? The gay community are fighting to have the right to get married and you just treat it like what?
A burden? An intrusion upon your sex life to sleep around?
An inconvience?
If you are so bent on gay rights then dont abuse the very thing that they fight for: Equality, equal rights to propertry, children, to be as married people are: but you just chuck it away..
And HOW do you know what the kids say..you keep your kid (s) inside and homeschool them?

I am an idot, I am imperfect, I can admit that. No big deal.
I know God loves me and He loves you too.
You celebrate Easter or just go and buy, eat the candy?
Just wondering...


----------



## 2ndAmendment

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> How in the hell is loving someone a sin? How is getting married a perversion or sexual behavior? I suppose you think that they are going to be getting busy on Cinderella's steps?


Have you ever read the Bible? Not much if you don't understand the answer to your own questions. Of course homosexual behavior is a sin just like adultery and fornication.

And they did "get busy" on the mall in Washington, D.C. during the demonstrations there.


----------



## 2ndAmendment

Larry Gude said:
			
		

> ...you to reward as I understand it.
> 
> What else should Disney exclude? Bankers? Divorced people?


Anytime I would do anything to give even tacit approval would be "reward," so I do not give even tacit approval. I will call sin sin in accordance with what I read in the Bible. I am not anything but a forgiven sinner. I am not condemning but I will also not condone.


----------



## 2ndAmendment

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> 1. You'd really hate my bathroom.
> 2. People do not call kids bastards. Jackasses like you do.
> 3. Kids do not make fun of each other b/c their parents aren't married. They make fun of each other because their tennis shoes are not brand name.
> 
> You're an idiot.


In a strict since of the English language, any child born out of wedlock is a bastard.



> Main Entry: 1bas·tard
> Pronunciation: 'bas-t&rd
> Function: noun
> Etymology: Middle English, from Anglo-French, probably of Germanic origin; akin to Old Frisian bost marriage, Old English bindan to bind
> 1 : an illegitimate child
> 2 : something that is spurious, irregular, inferior, or of questionable origin
> 3 a : an offensive or disagreeable person -- used as a generalized term of abuse b : MAN, FELLOW


----------



## FireBrand

2ndAmendment said:
			
		

> In a strict since of the English language, any child born out of wedlock is a bastard.


 
Use discretion when getting in the middle of a cat fight !
yeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwww......................


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

Larry Gude said:
			
		

> unsigned red.
> 
> I got called gay.
> 
> That's your argument? The only way you can be sympathetic to someone else rights is if you_ are _one? The Nazi's used that one to good effect for awhile. I wonder what part of hell God sent them to?
> 
> You don't have to be anonymous. I can take disagreement. Of course, if you're ashamed of yourself, it won't help; God still knows your heart, right?
> 
> All together now; "It's a small world after all, it's a small world after all, it's a small world after all, it's too small a world for gays!"


Because anybody who supports gay marriage is a flaming homosexual. 

Just like anybody who stuck up for blacks in the 1960s had to be "###### lovers"


----------



## Kerad

2ndAmendment said:
			
		

> Have you ever read the Bible? Not much if you don't understand the answer to your own questions. Of course homosexual behavior is a sin just like adultery and fornication.
> 
> And they did "get busy" on the mall in Washington, D.C. during the demonstrations there.



You are ultra-sensitive when it comes to "gay".  Why is that?  Are you just the...ummm..."sensitive type"?  Or is it...ummm...something else?


----------



## sockgirl77

2ndAmendment said:
			
		

> In a strict since of the English language, any child born out of wedlock is a bastard.


But only dicks actually call them that. Children are a blessing and in no way should ever be called such horid names.


----------



## Inkpen

...


----------



## Inkpen

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> But only dicks actually call them that. Children are a blessing and in no way should ever be called such horid names.



Three kids by DIFFERENT fathers and a 4th one on the way?
who's the daddy?
And you dare critize others?

Children born out of wedlock are called bastards or illegitimate.
Look it up, accept the truth of you and you kids.
Turn to God and ask for forgiveness..that is all..
Raise your kids in a Christian life and when they are adults, they can choose how to live.
Give them morals, guidelines, and spiritual education.
God loves you and your kids. They are not a blessing but a gift from God, birth is a miracle!
Easter is a celebration of the Risen Christ who died on the cross for the sins of man.
Take a moment out of your life to say, Thank you God for giving up you only son for my sake."
Go in peace...and perhaps drop into any church tomorrow and listen.
God Bless you......


----------



## Kerad

2ndAmendment said:
			
		

> Anytime I would do anything to give even tacit approval would be "reward," so I do not give even tacit approval. I will call sin sin in accordance with what I read in the Bible.* I am not anything but a forgiven sinner.* I am not condemning but I will also not condone.



Actually, the way I see it, you're an advocate of exclusion, hatred and violence...hiding behind a mask of pseudo self-righteousness. Just one subtle degree of hatred away from being the flip-side of the Al-Qaeda coin.


----------



## sockgirl77

Inkpen said:
			
		

> Three kids by DIFFERENT fathers and a 4th one on the way?
> who's the daddy?
> And you dare critize others?
> 
> Children born out of wedlock are called bastards or illegitimate.
> Look it up, accept the truth of you and you kids.
> Turn to God and ask for forgiveness..that is all..
> Raise your kids in a Christian life and when they are adults, they can choose how to live.
> Give them morals, guidelines, and spiritual education.
> God loves you and your kids. They are not a blessing but a gift from God, birth is a miracle!
> Easter is a celebration of the Risen Christ who died on the cross for the sins of man.
> Take a moment out of your life to say, Thank you God for giving up you only son for my sake."
> Go in peace...and perhaps drop into any church tomorrow and listen.
> God Bless you......


I have two kids and one on the way. One father takes care of them. My kids will learn about all religions and choose which one they want to believe in.


----------



## sockgirl77

Kerad said:
			
		

> Actually, the way I see it, you're an advocate of exclusion, hatred and violence...hiding behind a mask of pseudo self-righteousness. Just one subtle degree of hatred away from being the flip-side of the Al-Qaeda coin.


vBulletin Message 
You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.


----------



## Inkpen

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> I have two kids and one on the way. One father takes care of them. My kids will learn about all religions and choose which one they want to believe in.



My mistake 3 kids by 3 different fathers..2 here and one on the way.
How can you teach then love when you are full of hate for others?
Do you go to church at all?
Are your kids baptised at all?
How can they learn if they do not have a good example to follow?
God does love you...His son died for you on Good Friday for your sins, and despite all your sins, He still loves you!
And so do I.


----------



## BuddyLee

I don't see many men wanting to have a Disney wedding riding in a carriage and all that goes with it, unless they're gay of course.


----------



## sockgirl77

Inkpen said:
			
		

> My mistake 3 kids by 3 different fathers..2 here and one on the way. Wrong again.
> How can you teach then love when you are full of hate for others? I do not hate anyone.
> Do you go to church at all? When I feel the need.
> Are your kids baptised at all? No, they will choose their own religion when they are old enough to know what religion is.
> How can they learn if they do not have a good example to follow? I am a good example. I teach them how to love and respect others. My kids are wonderful.
> God does love you...His son died for you on Good Friday for your sins, and despite all your sins,   He still loves you!
> And so do I.


Whatever.


----------



## BuddyLee

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> I don't see many men wanting to have a Disney wedding riding in a carriage and all that goes with it, unless they're gay of course.


Wrong person dingleberry.



> <TABLE class=tborder cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=6 width="100%" align=center border=0><TBODY id=collapseobj_usercp_reputation><TR><TD class=alt2>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </TD><TD class=alt1Active id=p2047333 width="50%">Disney Has Sunk to a Ne...</TD><TD class=alt2 noWrap>04-07-2007 10:57 PM</TD><TD class=alt1 width="50%">Back at ya!</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Inkpen

You signed off and signed back on and I mysteoiusly get red karma?
So what/who is your alter ego?
Thanks for the red!!!
Be it you or someone else..

It is sad to be filled with so much hate and to lie and to sleep around..
Love is a very strong force Sockgirl..may you one day discover that.
Love is not lust and Love is not sex.
May you learn the difference before it is too late.


----------



## sockgirl77

Inkpen said:
			
		

> You signed off and signed back on and I mysteoiusly get red karma?
> So what/who is your alter ego?
> Thanks for the red!!!
> Be it you or someone else..
> 
> It is sad to be filled with so much hate and to lie and to sleep around..
> Love is a very strong force Sockgirl..may you one day discover that.
> Love is not lust and Love is not sex.
> May you learn the difference before it is too late.


You cannot see whether I am signed off or on. I stay logged on as invisible 24/7. My alter egos are asleep and I do not feel like waking them up. You re not worth it. Once again, I do not sleep around. I know what love is. I've been in love with the same man for over 5 years. As far as me being filled with hate, perhaps you should go back and read your posts. 
P.S. I sign my karma.


----------



## sockgirl77

Dear Dork,
Atleast I had the balls to sign mine. 
,
Socki


----------



## Inkpen

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> Once again, I do not sleep around. I know what love is. I've been in love with the same man for over 5 years. QUOTE]
> 
> But 3 kids by 3 different fathers?
> How is that?
> And does he love you?
> For how much longer?
> Till you both get tired of each other ?


----------



## sockgirl77

Inkpen said:
			
		

> sockgirl77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, I do not sleep around. I know what love is. I've been in love with the same man for over 5 years. QUOTE]
> 
> But 3 kids by 3 different fathers? Wrong again.
> How is that? You should have learned that by the 6th grade.
> And does he love you? Yes.
> For how much longer? For a lifetime. We ARE getting married.
> Till you both get tired of each other ?
Click to expand...


----------



## Inkpen

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> You cannot see whether I am signed off or on. I stay logged on as invisible 24/7. My alter egos are asleep and I do not feel like waking them up. You re not worth it. Once again, I do not sleep around. I know what love is. I've been in love with the same man for over 5 years. As far as me being filled with hate, perhaps you should go back and read your posts.
> P.S. I sign my karma.



Sorry about the karma complaint..I need to remember it is only karma and here it does not matter.
Life karma does.

You say you have been in love with him for 5 years?
How come you spend 4 years ehre on the Forum?
Board with live all ready and miss the old gang here?
Just wondering what your motives are.


----------



## Kerad

Inkpen said:
			
		

> Sorry about the karma complaint..I need to remember it is only karma and here it does not matter.
> Life karma does.
> 
> You say you have been in love with him for 5 years?
> How come you spend 4 years ehre on the Forum?
> Board with live all ready and miss the old gang here?
> Just wondering what your motives are.



I know your fight has nothing to do with me...but I've had enough of *your* "holier than thou" attitude as well.  If you feel the need to chastise people on a public internet forum, how holy are you? 
Not very.  

"Who Would Jesus Flame?"

If you feel the need to save someone, go save yourself.  Save the rest of us from your two-faced pieties.

I will pray for you...so at least you've got *that* goin' for ya.


----------



## Inkpen

_But 3 kids by  different fathers? Wrong again.
How is that? You should have learned that by the 6th grade.
And does he love you? Yes.
For how much longer? For a lifetime. We ARE getting married._


3 kids by different fathers...
Not important to me how many kids by how many men.
You said you like to sleep around..
then you said you lied and it is ok to lie..
So are you really getting married (when) or is that a lie too?
How hard is it for you to be honest and take responsibility for your life?
Why is being mean (ok,,you do not hate) so easy for you adn that you get joy out of giving red karma to others for speaking thier mind?
I say good  night..it is late.
God bless you and Happy Easter.


----------



## sockgirl77

Inkpen said:
			
		

> Sorry about the karma complaint..I need to remember it is only karma and here it does not matter.
> Life karma does.
> 
> You say you have been in love with him for 5 years? Yes.
> How come you spend 4 years ehre on the Forum? I've only been posting for 2 years and up until we moved it was only during my work hours. Never on his time.
> Board with live all ready and miss the old gang here? I am bored. Fiance is offshore. And yes, I miss the old gang. There are some wonderful people on here.
> Just wondering what your motives are. Why would someone need a motive for posting on here?


:shrug:


----------



## Inkpen

Kerad said:
			
		

> I know your fight has nothing to do with me...but I've had enough of *your* "holier than thou" attitude as well.  If you feel the need to chastise people on a public internet forum, how holy are you?
> Not very.
> 
> "Who Would Jesus Flame?"
> 
> If you feel the need to save someone, go save yourself.  Save the rest of us from your two-faced pieties.
> 
> I will pray for you...so at least you've got *that* goin' for ya.




Thank you!
Nice to know someone prays..


----------



## Inkpen

Disney Has Sunk to a Ne... 04-07-2007 11:22 PM Time for the minds of children to go to sleep.  

Good night child...
( Who said I was going to sleep? Got dinner to prepare for my family)


----------



## BuddyLee

Don't fight with the handicapped, for even if you think you've won something, what have you really won?


----------



## Dork

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> Dear Dork,
> Atleast I had the balls to sign mine.
> ,
> Socki




STFU. I suppose you'll keep your kids chained up at home because it is everywhere. ~sg77

Did I really need to sign it?  You told me to STFU so I returned a STFU back at you.  It didn't seem that it would be hard for you to figure out who returned a STFU back at you unless, of course, you say STFU to everyone or maybe you aren't too smart.  

No, I don't keep my kids chained up at home.  Because it's everywhere, my wife and I do have to work harder to make sure they aren't influenced by people trying to push the gay agenda on our kids.  

Oh, and I only have two balls.  It sounds like you've touched  MANY MANY balls , so I guess that would mean you have more balls than I do, enough for you to be able to sign your Karma.


----------



## sockgirl77

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> Don't fight with the handicapped, for even if you think you've won something, what have you really won?


Peeps. I forgot to pick up the Peeps tonight.


----------



## Kerad

Inkpen said:
			
		

> Thank you!
> Nice to know someone prays..



You're welcome. Victoria's Angels will bless you tonight.


----------



## BuddyLee

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> Peeps. I forgot to pick up the Peeps tonight.


Be sure to break them open, they're the best stale!


----------



## sockgirl77

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> Be sure to break them open, they're the best stale!


Really? I have never let them wait that long. I got some 2 weeks ago and someone left them on the toaster oven and they melted. I must say, they were quite yummy melted.


----------



## FireBrand

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> Really? I have never let them wait that long. I got some 2 weeks ago and someone left them on the toaster oven and they melted. I must say, they were quite yummy melted.


 
 ...


----------



## sockgirl77

FireBrand said:
			
		

> ...


Thanks. Just to think, 5 minutes ago I was only craving canned spaghetti.


----------



## sockgirl77

FireBrand said:
			
		

> ...


...


----------



## ItalianScallion

INKPEN! In the military, people are disciplined "for conduct unbecoming an officer".
With the language I saw in your many posts here to that lady sockgirl, that is conduct unbecoming a Christian. Are you really one? If yes, you should stop the derogatory comments and apologize to her. You can disagree passionately with anyone but the name calling & accusations?   

Sockgirl  I hope you are happy and that you're doing well in Fla. This blue is for you! No orange this time.


----------



## sockgirl77

ItalianScallion said:
			
		

> INKPEN! In the military, people are disciplined "for conduct unbecoming an officer".
> With the language I saw in your many posts here to that lady sockgirl, that is conduct unbecoming a Christian. Are you really one? If yes, you should stop the derogatory comments and apologize to her. You can disagree passionately with anyone but the name calling & accusations?
> 
> Sockgirl  I hope you are happy and that you're doing well in Fla. This blue is for you! No orange this time.


----------



## sockgirl77

Main Entry: 1bas·tard
Pronunciation: 'bas-t&rd
Function: noun
Etymology: Middle English, from Anglo-French, probably of Germanic origin; akin to Old Frisian bost marriage, Old English bindan to bind
1 : an illegitimate child
2 : something that is spurious, irregular, inferior, or of questionable origin
*3 a : an offensive or disagreeable person -- used as a generalized term of abuse * b : MAN, FELLOW 

Inkpen, can I call you a bastard? 

BASTARD!  

How does it feel? :shrug:


----------



## bcp

thakidistight said:
			
		

> So you send your woman away while shes on the rag?


Obviously not married, or you would know that during that "time" the male is best served by running away himself.


----------



## bcp

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> How in the hell is loving someone a sin? How is getting married a perversion or sexual behavior? I suppose you think that they are going to be getting busy on Cinderella's steps?


 from the short film clip it did seem as if they were getting busy in fantasy land.
 totally unaceptable


----------



## sockgirl77

bcp said:
			
		

> Obviously not married, or you would know that during that "time" the male is best served by running away himself.


I am a woman and I know I've deserved to go the the Red Tent on occasion. That would be great. A big ass red tent with a spa in it.


----------



## sockgirl77

bcp said:
			
		

> from the short film clip it did seem as if they were getting busy in fantasy land.
> totally unaceptable


The link to the Gay Days video would not work for me.


----------



## bcp

Larry Gude said:
			
		

> ...you better watch it; one of them queers might wanna blow you !



:fixed:


----------



## Spudtrooper

Inkpen said:
			
		

> sockgirl77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, I do not sleep around. I know what love is. I've been in love with the same man for over 5 years. QUOTE]
> 
> But 3 kids by 3 different fathers?
> How is that?
> And does he love you?
> For how much longer?
> Till you both get tired of each other ?
> 
> 
> 
> Man it is 3 kids by 4 different fathers....lets get it right here!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## bcp

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> Yes. I just screw men to get knocked up from time to time.


Is there a waiting list, or maybe some forms that need to be filled out here?


----------



## bcp

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> The link to the Gay Days video would not work for me.


It was nasty.
 Im sure you would not have wanted your kids there to see it in person.


----------



## Spudtrooper

bcp said:
			
		

> It was nasty.
> Im sure you would not have wanted your kids there to see it in person.



It really wouldn't be a nice way for them to meet thier daddy for the first time.


----------



## sockgirl77

bcp said:
			
		

> It was nasty.
> Im sure you would not have wanted your kids there to see it in person.


Was it at Disney?


----------



## bcp

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> Was it at Disney?


appeared to be.
 at least the video claimed it as such. But I can not verify that it was from what was shown.


----------



## Larry Gude

*I respect that...*



			
				2ndAmendment said:
			
		

> Anytime I would do anything to give even tacit approval would be "reward," so I do not give even tacit approval. I will call sin sin in accordance with what I read in the Bible. I am not anything but a forgiven sinner. I am not condemning but I will also not condone.




...all I'm asking is what else should Disney be excluding if you're being consistent? That is my obligation under the Constitution; fairness.


----------



## Larry Gude

*Ok...*



			
				Kerad said:
			
		

> You are ultra-sensitive when it comes to "gay".  Why is that?  Are you just the...ummm..."sensitive type"?  Or is it...ummm...something else?




..that's no more fair than someone arguing I MUST be gay if I support equal rights under the law for gays. If he argues against allowing illegal immigration, which he does, does that infer he must somehow be an illegal? Our Constitution doesn't require you to like anybody, but it does require lawful treatment. That's my interest.


----------



## Larry Gude

*How is that...*



			
				Kerad said:
			
		

> Actually, the way I see it, you're an advocate of exclusion, hatred and violence...hiding behind a mask of pseudo self-righteousness. Just one subtle degree of hatred away from being the flip-side of the Al-Qaeda coin.




...fair? I don't recall him ever advocating the death and/or removal from society of those he disagrees with. I'm not saying 2a is some best friend of homosexuality, but he's entitled to civil opposition without being labeled a terrorist. Yes?


----------



## Larry Gude

*I was hoping...*



			
				bcp said:
			
		

> :fixed:



...it would pass as humor without being too blunt.


----------



## vraiblonde

ItalianScallion said:
			
		

> With the language I saw in your many posts here to that lady sockgirl, that is conduct unbecoming a Christian. Are you really one? If yes, you should stop the derogatory comments and apologize to her. You can disagree passionately with anyone but the name calling & accusations? [/COLOR]


This was worth a repeat


----------



## vraiblonde

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> Children are a blessing and in no way should ever be called such horid names.


"Bastard" didn't used to be a swear word - back in the day, it was merely a factual designation for children born out of wedlock.  Just like "#####" was a female dog.


----------



## sockgirl77

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> "Bastard" didn't used to be a swear word - back in the day, it was merely a factual designation for children born out of wedlock.  Just like "#####" was a female dog.


Yes, back in the day it was used. But, it is now 2007 and most people have realized that it is not an appropriate term to use when referring to an innocent child. 

I thought about this last night and I cannot recall a marriage taking place in the Bible. Am I wrong?


----------



## ylexot

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> I thought about this last night and I cannot recall a marriage taking place in the Bible. Am I wrong?


Jesus' first miracle was changing water into wine at a wedding celebration. :shrug:


----------



## sockgirl77

ylexot said:
			
		

> Jesus' first miracle was changing water into wine at a wedding celebration. :shrug:


I'm talking before the "immaculate" conception.


----------



## ylexot

Wedding:
http://www.biblegateway.com/quicksearch/?quicksearch=wedding&x=0&y=0

Marriage:
http://www.biblegateway.com/quicksearch/?quicksearch=marriage&qs_version=31


----------



## Nickel

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> I'm talking before the "immaculate" conception.


 Do you know what that means?  It's not Jesus' virgin birth.


----------



## Nickel

Nickel said:
			
		

> Do you know what that means?  It's not Jesus' virgin birth.


 And it's not discussed in the Bible, for that matter, so your question has no answer, SG.


----------



## sockgirl77

If God did not want us to have children born out of wedlock he would not have made it possible. The end. Happy Easter.


----------



## Larry Gude

*Ok...*

...more unsigned red;



> You're posts are entertaining. I'll leave it at that.



And, it seems, to Walt's great dismay, entertainment simply isn't enough.


----------



## Larry Gude

*Oh yeah?*



			
				vraiblonde said:
			
		

> "Bastard" didn't used to be a swear word - back in the day, it was merely a factual designation for children born out of wedlock.  Just like "#####" was a female dog.




Well, if God wanted us to use the word ##### and not bastard, he wouldn't have the curse word detector smiting it, would he?


----------



## Dork

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> The link to the Gay Days video would not work for me.


That's because you probably have your Net NaNNY software running to prevent your illigitimate kids from seeing nasty stuff on the internet


----------



## sockgirl77

Dork said:
			
		

> That's because you probably have your Net NaNNY software running to prevent your illigitimate kids from seeing nasty stuff on the internet


No,dumbass. My kids are too young to be near the computer. Happy Easter!


----------



## Dork

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> If God did not want us to have children born out of wedlock he would not have made it possible. The end. Happy Easter.




Huummm!

If God didn't want us to kill people, he wouldn't have made it possible.  


NOW, think about your statement.


----------



## Dork

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> No,dumbass. My kids are too young to be near the computer. Happy Easter!



That's Mr. Dumbass, to you!


----------



## sockgirl77

Dork said:
			
		

> Huummm!
> 
> If God didn't want us to kill people, he wouldn't have made it possible.
> 
> 
> NOW, think about your statement.


I feel this way: I do not believe in the Holy Messiah. I am not religious, nor do I claim to be. For that reason, I never go in the Religion Forum. But this thread got to me. I am open minded when it comes to sexual orientation. Not that I am homosexual, but I have friends and family that are. They are the most wonderful and happy people that I have ever met. They deserve the same happiness and rights that we straight people do. :shrug:


----------



## thakidistight

ItalianScallion said:
			
		

> Yes my nearsighted friend, go to a party and start drinking and NEVER worry about anything happening to you. No girl has ever been raped at a party, no one has ever lost their life at one; just have fun!(satan says). Son, have you ever heard of catching an STD or AIDS then dying? I'll bet all people with STD's tell their partners that they have it, RIGHT? They don't always kill you directly as terrorists do, but that girl you "hook up with" might have been with one of them. Or maybe they'll find you passed out somewhere and "enjoy you". Is this too much for you? Then you need to wake up now! Young people are my life's work. I know the mistakes they make because of the lack of guidance in their lives. This is why I care about the statements you make. You don't see the train wreck coming.
> 
> This was a test and I am proud of you for catching it. Maybe you're smarter than I first thought, since I never make spelling errors.



Young people...son? Im 24 years old, I dont need your guidance, my parents did a perfectly adequate job. 


And you know what, I trust my friends, I dont think any of them are going to rape me if I fall asleep. You must have a bad group of people you hang out with to worry about that kinda stuff! And if I was to hook up with a random chick, Im pretty sure I would use protection. 

You all heard it here, gays are terrorists! Watch your back they will rape you and stab you in the neck if they get the chance!!!!


----------



## ItalianScallion

thakidistight said:
			
		

> Young people...son? Im 24 years old, I dont need your guidance, my parents did a perfectly adequate job.


Maybe they did but, by some of your statements, I think you left class early. 
There is still a lot of life left in front of you. I wish you well.



> And you know what, I trust my friends, I dont think any of them are going to rape me if I fall asleep. You must have a bad group of people you hang out with to worry about that kinda stuff! And if I was to hook up with a random chick, Im pretty sure I would use protection.


Someone naive is screaming out his name here. "Protection" stops less than half of all STD's "son" and about 30% who use them still get girls pregnant. Class over. I wish you safety in your naive world my young friend.


----------



## ItalianScallion

After this, I'm done with this thread.  
Folks, my main gripe about what Disney world is doing is this; why have a special day for these people? Do they have a special day for pornography lovers, witches, child molesters, sado-masochists, rapists, etc? 
God said it, I believe it and that settles it! This behavior is wrong and there are serious consequences to it. Why can't everyone (we're all sinners) just go on any given day? Why do these people need special attention? What's next, White only days, Black only days, Mexican only days? This promotes hatred and all in the name of money! Again, the Bible is right: the love of money is a root of all kinds of evil. Walt would turn over in his grave!


----------



## sockgirl77

ItalianScallion said:
			
		

> After this, I'm done with this thread.
> Folks, my main gripe about what Disney world is doing is this; why have a special day for these people? Do they have a special day for pornography lovers, witches, child molesters, sado-masochists, rapists, etc?
> God said it, I believe it and that settles it! This behavior is wrong and there are serious consequences to it. Why can't everyone (we're all sinners) just go on any given day? Why do these people need special attention? What's next, White only days, Black only days, Mexican only days? This promotes hatred and all in the name of money! Again, the Bible is right: the love of money is a root of all kinds of evil. Walt would turn over in his grave!



Dear Mr. Orange,
You cannot possibly put a gay person in the same category of rapists, child molesters, or any of the others that you named just because of their sexual orientation. That is just ridiculous.
,
Socki


----------



## Disco Stu

You must admit... Gays Do some weird stuff. Like gerbils up the rectum, "tossing salads", inhaling each others farts, celebrating a turd after anal sex as a "butt baby".


----------



## Hello6

Disco Stu said:
			
		

> You must admit... Gays Do some weird stuff. Like gerbils up the rectum, "tossing salads", inhaling each others farts, celebrating a turd after anal sex as a "butt baby".




Spoken from experience, right?


----------



## ItalianScallion

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> Dear Mr. Orange,
> You cannot possibly put a gay person in the same category of rapists, child molesters, or any of the others that you named just because of their sexual orientation. That is just ridiculous.
> ,
> Socki


I guess I'm not done with this am I?
SIN is SIN pretty lady. They are all in the same catagory. Sodom & Gomorrah weren't destroyed for nothing. God loves us all but He won't put up with these wrong lifestyles. I'm just stating the truth from above. These aren't my words but they are the words of Him who is holy & true. He who has ears let him hear.


----------



## sockgirl77

ItalianScallion said:
			
		

> I guess I'm not done with this am I?
> SIN is SIN pretty lady. They are all in the same catagory. Sodom & Gomorrah weren't destroyed for nothing. God loves us all but He won't put up with these wrong lifestyles. I'm just stating the truth from above. These aren't my words but they are the words of Him who is holy & true. He who has ears let him hear.


Well, I am an ugly lady who has sinned. I'd love to get married on Cinderella's Palace steps but would never dump the money out to do it. However, if I won a wedding contest, I'd hope that they would allow us sinners to get married there.


----------



## MMDad

ItalianScallion said:
			
		

> I guess I'm not done with this am I?
> SIN is SIN pretty lady. They are all in the same catagory. Sodom & Gomorrah weren't destroyed for nothing. God loves us all but He won't put up with these wrong lifestyles. I'm just stating the truth from above. These aren't my words but they are the words of Him who is holy & true. He who has ears let him hear.


So does your judgemental holier than thou attitude (yes, a sin) put you in the same category? Or is your sin not as bad? You should be allowed into Disney, just keep all those other sinners out, right?


----------



## Spudtrooper

ItalianScallion said:
			
		

> After this, I'm done with this thread.
> Folks, my main gripe about what Disney world is doing is this; why have a special day for these people? Do they have a special day for pornography lovers, witches, child molesters, sado-masochists, rapists, etc?
> God said it, I believe it and that settles it! This behavior is wrong and there are serious consequences to it. Why can't everyone (we're all sinners) just go on any given day? Why do these people need special attention? What's next, White only days, Black only days, Mexican only days? This promotes hatred and all in the name of money! Again, the Bible is right: the love of money is a root of all kinds of evil. Walt would turn over in his grave!


I would bet the farm that Disney was a closet homosexual anyhow....he definitely had a serious problem with women.


----------



## ItalianScallion

MMDad said:
			
		

> So does your judgemental holier than thou attitude (yes, a sin) put you in the same category? Or is your sin not as bad? You should be allowed into Disney, just keep all those other sinners out, right?


Calling something a sin does not make me judgemental. I used to get drunk, cuss, have lots of sex with women I wasn't married to and many other sinful things. God made me realize it was wrong and I stopped. That's what a Christian does. Now I am doing what Jesus did. He told people what was right & wrong. I simply tell folks what God says in the Bible. I hurts people like you because you refuse to see that this behavior is wrong! If no one points this out, there is no conviction. I am now a forgiven sinner because I stopped doing what I used to do. The devil  loves people like you who NEVER want to point out sin. He makes everyone think they are doing fine when they're not. "Holier than thou" is the common phrase used on Christians when someone feels uncomfortable with the truth. You have been warned. What happens to you later is in your hands.


----------



## ItalianScallion

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> Well, I am an ugly lady who has sinned. I'd love to get married on Cinderella's Palace steps but would never dump the money out to do it. However, if I won a wedding contest, I'd hope that they would allow us sinners to get married there.


Looks have nothing to do with it. Changing our ways is the only hope for us all. It's only too late to change when we're dead. God still cares for you my friend.


----------



## MMDad

ItalianScallion said:
			
		

> Calling something a sin does not make me judgemental. I used to get drunk, cuss, have lots of sex with women I wasn't married to and many other sinful things. God made me realize it was wrong and I stopped. That's what a Christian does. Now I am doing what Jesus did. He told people what was right & wrong. I simply tell folks what God says in the Bible. I hurts people like you because you refuse to see that this behavior is wrong! If no one points this out, there is no conviction. I am now a forgiven sinner because I stopped doing what I used to do. The devil  loves people like you who NEVER want to point out sin. He makes everyone think they are doing fine when they're not. "Holier than thou" is the common phrase used on Christians when someone feels uncomfortable with the truth. You have been warned. What happens to you later is in your hands.


 It's interesting that you did two things with your post. You avoided answering my questions by trying to turn it back onto me. You also claim to know enough about me to assert that the devil loves "people like me" based on a whole three questions I asked you.

If you don't see your judgementalism, I can't help you. Your hubris is amazing.


----------



## thakidistight

ItalianScallion said:
			
		

> I used to get drunk, cuss, have lots of sex with women I wasn't married to and many other sinful things.



:shrug: Sounds like a fun Saturday night to me!


----------



## Disco Stu

Hello6 said:
			
		

> Spoken from experience, right?



Only what me and 2nd Amendment got caught doing behind the 7-11


----------



## Disco Stu

ItalianScallion said:
			
		

> Folks, never forget the power there is in numbers. If ALL of the straight people boycott Disney World for one month, they'll get the message. It's that simple with everything. If parents don't like what a school is teaching their kids, pull them out for a few days and watch what happens. Duh! But, as usual, MOST people will still go to Disney World and MOST parents won't take their kids out of school to make a point, but ALL OF THEM will b*tch about how bad things are in the world!!!! You don't even have to leave home to make your point! I don't understand people!!



Most people simply DONT CARE!!!!!!!!

If it bothers you and your group of Waco inspired paranoid fanatics... fine... but everyone else can make up their own mind.

For someone who hates Disney so much you sure have a Jimminy Cricket complex.


----------



## BuddyLee

Hello6 said:
			
		

> Spoken from experience, right?


----------



## BuddyLee

thakidistight said:
			
		

> :shrug: Sounds like a fun Saturday night to me!


We should hang out after I graduate.


----------



## flomaster

I haven't read this whole thread nor do I really care too.  We have planes flying into towers, chlorine bombs, Talban's, Al-queda's, Nukes in Korea, Websites for Pedophiles to see where our children are spending the day, sex in 5th grade classes and our American military getting wacked because they won't let us fight the war the way we should.  We have beheadings and cops shooting furniture delivery men then pulling guns on appraisers.   Who gives an F'n flip what they are doing at Disney!  They aren't hurting anyone.  You think the Disney Corporation gives a flip what anyone thinks.  They are getting paid no matter what anyone thinks.  

I want my children protected from the evil of the world.  You want to be gay, hen go ahead.  So long as you don't try to influence me or my kids, I could care less. They want to have fairy tale weddings?  then have a merry fairy guys and gals because these days, it just doesn't matter.  Too much other things for us to worry about.  Just my take on the subject.


----------



## Spudtrooper

flomaster said:
			
		

> I haven't read this whole thread nor do I really care too.  We have planes flying into towers, chlorine bombs, Talban's, Al-queda's, Nukes in Korea, Websites for Pedophiles to see where our children are spending the day, sex in 5th grade classes and our American military getting wacked because they won't let us fight the war the way we should.  We have beheadings and cops shooting furniture delivery men then pulling guns on appraisers.   Who gives an F'n flip what they are doing at Disney!  They aren't hurting anyone.  You think the Disney Corporation gives a flip what anyone thinks.  They are getting paid no matter what anyone thinks.
> 
> I want my children protected from the evil of the world.  You want to be gay, hen go ahead.  So long as you don't try to influence me or my kids, I could care less. They want to have fairy tale weddings?  then have a merry fairy guys and gals because these days, it just doesn't matter.  Too much other things for us to worry about.  Just my take on the subject.


Standing ovation to you!


----------



## ItalianScallion

flomaster said:
			
		

> I haven't read this whole thread nor do I really care too... Who gives an F'n flip what they are doing at Disney! They aren't hurting anyone.
> I want my children protected from the evil of the world.  You want to be gay, then go ahead.  So long as you don't try to influence me or my kids, I could care less. They want to have fairy tale weddings?  then have a merry fairy guys and gals because these days, it just doesn't matter.  Too much other things for us to worry about.  Just my take on the subject.


Flomaster. I'm with you on this but you contradicted yourself here.(Red highlights). In an earlier post this is what I told another user. I wouldn't care either IF THEY WEREN'T HURTING ANYONE". But they are. They are influencing a lot of judges and very bad laws are being made & good ones are being broken. What someone does in their private world is their business, but when it affects me, it's my business. Their immorality needs to be challenged. Rock on!


----------



## blazinlow89

Now your bringing justice into the mix of religion.  This is one subject i agree on with the governement.  IF they want to get married let them.  ITs no worse for your kid to see to gay guys than a half naked guy on tv on a magazine or on a billboard promoting underwear or cologne.  So i guess any state that has a law saying they can get married has sunk to a new low.  Marriage is more of a legal issue than it is about religion.  Im not saying its right but there are far worst sins than 2 people of the same sex gatting married.


----------



## ItalianScallion

MMDad said:
			
		

> It's interesting that you did two things with your post. You avoided answering my questions by trying to turn it back onto me. You also claim to know enough about me to assert that the devil loves "people like me" based on a whole three questions I asked you.
> 
> If you don't see your judgementalism, I can't help you. Your hubris is amazing.


I think I answered your issues very well in that thread and the previous ones here. And yes, all I know about you is what I hear you say, but your words tell me plenty about you. Jesus said: by your words you will be acquitted or condemned. Your criticism of me saying what God speaks against, shows me that you are not too knowledgeable about His commands to Christians. Anyone who speaks against God's Word is a friend of the devil, like it or not. But I can speak boldly about the issues God says to speak out on, so hubris is the wrong word to use here. You are hung up on judgementalism my friend. You need to read the rest of the Bible where God says to expose evil deeds and point out wrong doings to those who do them but in a loving, not self righteous, way. We do this out of concern for their souls, not for our own pride or brownie points. That would be judgemental.


----------



## ItalianScallion

blazinlow89 said:
			
		

> Now your bringing justice into the mix of religion.  This is one subject i agree on with the governement.  IF they want to get married let them.  ITs no worse for your kid to see to gay guys than a half naked guy on tv on a magazine or on a billboard promoting underwear or cologne.  So I guess any state that has a law saying they can get married has sunk to a new low.  Marriage is more of a legal issue than it is about religion.  Im not saying its right but there are far worst sins than 2 people of the same sex gatting married.


I agree with your statement in red above but the destruction of marriage & the family is not a religious issue? Marriage & the family were instituted by GOD and he destroyed 2 entire cities because of these same sex issues! There is only one worse sin than same sex marriage and that's not believing in God. Why does no one see this? Never mind, I know why!


----------



## Bruzilla

The Gay issues at Disney started in the 1980s.  As AIDS started to really take a toll, and most Gays/same sex-couples couldn't get health insurance, many Gays with AIDS went to live with their retired parents down here in Florida.  Many of the non-infected significant others in these couples went to work for Disney as were the largest employer in central Florida at the time.

The first sign of Disney/Gay issues started with the provision of healthcare insurance to Gay couples in the late 1980s.  The Gays threatened Disney with the public disclosure of how many Gays, many who were HIV positive, who were employed at Disneyworld, and Disney caved and gave into the blackmail.  This is why you saw a huge jump in admission rates in the late 1980s as Disney now had to provide insurance to very high-risk Gay couples.  As time went on, Disney also had to allow Gay Days and the like.

Now some 20 years later, many of the Gays who started with Disney in the 1980s are moving up the corporate ladder into management, which is leading Disney further into the Gay lifestyle, which is a shame.  I don't have too much against Gays, but their in-your-face sexism is getting me to the point where I can't support them.  I don't know how Walt Disney viewed Gays, but I'm pretty sure he wasn't of the view that his parks should be used as social change, of the sexual nature, drivers.


----------



## blazinlow89

SO with your interpretation someone who cuses, is just as bad as a rapist in terms of sin.  Since all sins are equal then you just self contradicted your own statement.  If we are going to bring religion into context with justice, then anyone who believes in a religion other than christianity is a sinner but by the constituion they are allowed to worship what they believe.  So in your eyes we should change the constitution to read that all people must worship christianity.  IF you must change one law then all the laws concerning religion must be changed.

I have faith and believe in christ, but i also believe christ forgivess us for our sins.


----------



## Christy

ItalianScallion said:
			
		

> After this, I'm done with this thread.
> Folks, my main gripe about what Disney world is doing is this; why have a special day for these people? Do they have a special day for pornography lovers, witches, child molesters, sado-masochists, rapists, etc?
> God said it, I believe it and that settles it! This behavior is wrong and there are serious consequences to it. Why can't everyone (we're all sinners) just go on any given day? Why do these people need special attention? What's next, White only days, Black only days, Mexican only days? This promotes hatred and all in the name of money! Again, the Bible is right: the love of money is a root of all kinds of evil. Walt would turn over in his grave!


 
But it would be okay if they held "Christian Day"?  

I've not read the entire thread, but who cares if they have gay day?  Don't go.  It's one freakin day.  Ocean City has an entire week of newly graduated teenage kids, they aggravate me so I simply don't go.  I don't ask God to smite them, well I lie, I ask God to smite all teenage kids, not just the one's at ocean city.


----------



## Spudtrooper

Lets see...just an example here and I know I'm going to catch it for this one. I watched the documentary on HBO of Rosie's cruise for gays. Now there was a gay male couple on there that had 4 adopted children. They were 2 sets of siblings. Everyone following me? They raised them since birth. They were all four born addicted to crack. Those men loved and raised four children that they thought might not even make it in this world. Man, what evil jerks they are,right? Some people just show their ignorance on this forum. How dare those GAY men nurture and care for those crack babies after thier mothers abandoned them! The Nerve!


----------



## BuddyLee

Christy said:
			
		

> Don't go.


...because they're "different" and any difference gives me the grand opportunity to spread 'my' word to try to gain another rung in the ladder above everyone else who doesn't follow 'my' word.

Power comes in many forms, even in ideas. If I get you to believe in 'my' idea then I have thus gained a sort of power. You can see how this is certainly applied in politics, even religion if you will.

I think that it is inherent in us all that we each seek to persuade someone at some point that our idea is correct. In this case, ItalianScallion isn't going to change his mind, not over an issue such as this for not many are persuaded when confronting these types of divisive issues. A gay marriage at Disney isn't going to affect me much but it will certainly affect ItalianScallion because it goes against his word, his idea, his source for power.


----------



## protectmd

Look I seriously don't care what Disney does. Frankly I think Disney is its own government, they own a ton of land, the place runs on a nuclear reactor and it has its own swat team and police department. 

As far as the letting the gays in. Im not sure why they announce this sort of thing. Now if the state of Florida recognizes the union between same sex couples to be legal, then they should have worded it as "Disney recognizes Florida marriage law" and that does include the union between 2 individuals of the same sex. As far as them being allowed into the park, I think they've always been there. But the media has everyone here buying into some wild uproar.... making everyone think that America's most family oriented original themepark has become a orgy of sinners, infidels, apostates and homosexuals. They have everyone believing that from now on out, every day at disney is dupont circle day. 

I am sure this is not the case. As far as 2 men sucking face on a bench or whatever, it happens everywhere, in some states the state authorizes these couples to raise children! It makes me sick. And frankly theres not alot anyone can do about it. You can boycott it, and avoid life, or you can be true parents and raise your children as you see fit. Explain to them that these people have no morals, that their "alternative lifestyle" puts them at risk for alot of life threatening diseases, and that they are NOT mainstream society. Explain to them that those people will probably die of AIDS and with their decisions there will be consequences as a result of their path in life. 

Advertisement like this is why all of the terrorists in the middle east despise americans. They believe that if we come to their country the minute we set up shop there that we are going to put up themeparks that favor homosexuals, legalize prostitution, install a democratic government that allows same sex couples to marry and raise kids, and turn all the rest of the population into drug addicts and dealers. Just something to think about...


----------



## MMDad

ItalianScallion said:
			
		

> You need to read the rest of the Bible where God says to expose evil deeds and point out wrong doings to those who do them but in a loving, *not self righteous*, way. We do this out of concern for their souls, *not for our own pride* or brownie points. That would be judgemental.


 You need to read the parts that are bolded. Over and over again. You are self righteous and prideful. You know this to be true, but you deny it. Keep away from the mote in my eye, that log sticking out of yours keeps bonking me on the head.


----------



## Tinkerbell

ItalianScallion said:
			
		

> ...Listen young pup, freedom of religion meant the freedom to practice Christianity without government interference! Not practice whatever pagan rituals you want...




Actually you are wrong there. Freedom of religion INCLUDES freedom of belief and freedom of worship. *No where * does Freedom of Religion specify that the freedom only extends to Christain beliefs. It also includes the freedom not to follow any religion and not to believe in any god (atheism or agnosticism).


----------



## flomaster

ItalianScallion said:
			
		

> Flomaster. I'm with you on this but you contradicted yourself here.(Red highlights). In an earlier post this is what I told another user. I wouldn't care either IF THEY WEREN'T HURTING ANYONE". But they are. They are influencing a lot of judges and very bad laws are being made & good ones are being broken. What someone does in their private world is their business, but when it affects me, it's my business. Their immorality needs to be challenged. Rock on!



I see what you are saying but it still does not affect me directly.  I want my kids to know that things like homosexuality exist.  You don't have to go that route, just know that its there.  I grew up in NYC and worked in Greenwich Village where there is a huge population of gay men and women.  Didn't affect me in any way.  If you want to be a guy and love a guy then its on you and the same for women.  Its your preference and you shouldn't have to hide it.  As long as its respectful I don't care.  I don't want to see two guys swapping spit like idiots in front of my daughter nor do I want to see the same of a guy or girl.  Its respect for those around you.  The Greeks and Romans had there fair share of homosexual activity and the world didn't explode into oblivion.  We'll be okay!


----------



## Bustem' Down

ItalianScallion said:
			
		

> Listen young pup, freedom of religion meant the freedom to practice Christianity without government interference! Not practice whatever pagan rituals you want.


Wow, could you be any more ignorant.


----------



## vraiblonde

Disco Stu said:
			
		

> You must admit... Gays Do some weird stuff. Like gerbils up the rectum, "tossing salads", inhaling each others farts, celebrating a turd after anal sex as a "butt baby".


How do you know this?

Want to hear about some of the weird things Heteros do?


----------



## vraiblonde

ItalianScallion said:
			
		

> Calling something a sin does not make me judgemental.


If you're not being judgemental, then how did you know whether it was a sin or not?


----------



## Qurious

and to think i was going there in June.

Let me call up my travel agent to cancel the trip.


----------



## Larry Gude

*Church...*



			
				Qurious said:
			
		

> and to think i was going *there* in June.
> 
> Let me call up my travel agent to cancel the trip.




..or Disney?


----------



## Tinkerbell

Why is it that people act like because someone is gay it means they are going to fornicate all over the place in public, and suck face any chance they get and forcibly attack all straight people for their own perverse pleasure and try to "turn" them gay? Straight people don't act this way (all the time) so why do people act like gay people would?


----------



## Bustem' Down

Tinkerbell said:
			
		

> Why is it that people act like because someone is gay it means they are going to fornicate all over the place in public, and suck face any chance they get and forcibly attack all straight people for their own perverse pleasure and try to "turn" them gay? Straight people don't act this way (all the time) so why do people act like gay people would?


Because it justifies thier platform.  It's called propaganda.


----------



## Tinkerbell

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> Because it justifies thier platform.  It's called propaganda.




  I see.


----------



## ItalianScallion

blazinlow89 said:
			
		

> SO with your interpretation someone who cuses, is just as bad as a rapist in terms of sin. If we are going to bring religion into context with justice, then anyone who believes in a religion other than christianity is a sinner.


Rape is serious(of course) but it's still a sin and God will punish the cusser and the rapist. And yes, Jesus spent His life on earth telling the Jews, Pharisees, Saducees, etc that their beliefs were wrong. Christianity is the only right & true belief. You CAN believe what you want, then when you meet Jesus, you'll see that He is right. Your gripe is with Jesus, not me. Read the Bible, find out for yourself and stop griping about what I say. Jesus said it first.



> but by the constitution they are allowed to worship what they believe.


The founding fathers were Christians or they would have fought about which god they each believed in. Sure there were unbelievers then but, these men knew who their creator was. You CAN'T put the constitution ahead of the Bible! GOD never said we can worship in whatever we believe. Read the first commandment.


> I have faith and believe in christ, but i also believe Christ forgives us for our sins.


Christ ONLY forgives those who believe in Him, accept Him into their lives and change their evil ways! You can call yourself a Christian all you want but, if you don't follow His commands, you're not forgiven! (Matthew 7 v16-23).


----------



## FromTexas

Disney has to please the gay crowd.  How many straight Peter Pans and other stocking clad and make-up covered male park characters do you think they are going to find from the straight crowd?


----------



## ylexot

ItalianScallion said:
			
		

> The founding fathers were Christians or they would have fought about which god they each believed in. Sure there were unbelievers then but, these men knew who their creator was.


"[When] the [Virginia] bill for establishing religious freedom... was finally passed,... a singular proposition proved that its protection of opinion was meant to be universal. Where the preamble declares that coercion is a departure from the plan of the holy author of our religion, an amendment was proposed, by inserting the word "Jesus Christ," so that it should read "a departure from the plan of Jesus Christ, the holy author of our religion." The insertion was rejected by a great majority, in proof that *they meant to comprehend within the mantle of its protection the Jew and the Gentile, the Christian and Mahometan, the Hindoo and infidel of every denomination.*" --Thomas Jefferson: Autobiography, 1821. ME 1:67

:shrug:


----------



## ItalianScallion

Christy said:
			
		

> But it would be okay if they held "Christian Day"?
> 
> Ocean City has an entire week of newly graduated teenage kids, they aggravate me so I simply don't go.  I don't ask God to smite them, well I lie, I ask God to smite all teenage kids, not just the one's at ocean city.


Christianity is not a sin as you'll find out someday, but I wouldn't want a special day set aside for us. I'd rather go with everyone else on a regular day.
Senior week has come under serious scrutiny lately due to the excessive sex, drinking and teen deaths that come out of it. I went to spring break in Daytona beach & OC and I got drunk & partied on in the 70's & 80's, but I didn't even come close to the stupidity levels of some kids today.


----------



## ItalianScallion

Tinkerbell said:
			
		

> Actually you are wrong there. Freedom of religion INCLUDES freedom of belief and freedom of worship. *No where * does Freedom of Religion specify that the freedom only extends to Christain beliefs. It also includes the freedom not to follow any religion and not to believe in any god (atheism or agnosticism).


Maybe in todays world, but the founding fathers were Christians! Don't think for one minute that they would condone any other belief system. Read the many sayings attributed to them. Almost all include references to God & morality.


----------



## ylexot

ItalianScallion said:
			
		

> Maybe in todays world, but the founding fathers were Christians! *Don't think for one minute that they would condone any other belief system.* Read the many sayings attributed to them. Almost all include references to God & morality.


 Read the quote that I posted.


----------



## ItalianScallion

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> If you're not being judgemental, then how did you know whether it was a sin or not?


Vrai this is so unlike you??? If the Bible calls something a sin, it is. Being judgemental is referred to in the Bible as ME deciding if someone is a Christian or not. Only God can do that. My pointing out their sins (respectfully) is commanded by God. Never once anywhere did I call anyone names because of what they believe. I've been called lots of names on this forum.


----------



## MMDad

ItalianScallion said:
			
		

> My pointing out their sins (respectfully) is commanded by God.


 You aren't doing it respectfully.


----------



## FromTexas

Peter Pan Plays With Fairies!!!


----------



## ItalianScallion

MMDad said:
			
		

> You aren't doing it respectfully.


When have I not been respectful?


----------



## 2ndAmendment

Larry Gude said:
			
		

> ...all I'm asking is what else should Disney be excluding if you're being consistent? That is my obligation under the Constitution; fairness.


Where does the Constitution guarantee that life is fair?


----------



## 2ndAmendment

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> "Bastard" didn't used to be a swear word - back in the day, it was merely a factual designation for children born out of wedlock.  Just like "#####" was a female dog.


Exactly.


----------



## Spudtrooper

ItalianScallion said:
			
		

> Maybe in todays world, but the founding fathers were Christians! Don't think for one minute that they would condone any other belief system. Read the many sayings attributed to them. Almost all include references to God & morality.


I'm starting to think you are trying to sound like a total moron on purpose.


----------



## 2ndAmendment

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> If God did not want us to have children born out of wedlock he would not have made it possible. The end. Happy Easter.


Three words, two concepts : Free will, sin. Carry on.


----------



## ylexot

Spudtrooper said:
			
		

> Right...why call an innocent child that when we all know it is because the mother is a whore.


Nah, she could just be a slut (whores get paid).


----------



## Spudtrooper

ylexot said:
			
		

> Nah, she could just be a slut (whores get paid).


I always get those mixed up! Thanks!


----------



## 2ndAmendment

Disco Stu said:
			
		

> Only what me and 2nd Amendment got caught doing behind the 7-11


Don't know what you were doing. I sure wasn't there. Refrain from bringing me into your fantasies.


----------



## ItalianScallion

Nucklesack said:
			
		

> Were Thomas Jefferson, Benjamin Franklin, and many others, founding fathers? because they were Deists NOT Christians.  actually the total opposite of Christians.


Deists still believe in God "their Creator". Look up the many statements attributed to the founding fathers and see how they all show morality in them & value human life.


----------



## ylexot

ItalianScallion said:
			
		

> Deists still believe in God "their Creator". Look up the many statements attributed to the founding fathers and see how they all show morality in them & value human life.


Ok, not sure how that translates to "the Founding Fathers hate non-Christians"...


----------



## ItalianScallion

Spudtrooper said:
			
		

> I'm starting to think you are trying to sound like a total moron on purpose.


Thanks for the name calling. And MMDad say's I'm disrespectful! 
Maybe the operative word here shouldn't be Christian OK I'll admit that, but they still believed in God their creator. Does that make you happier spud?


----------



## Larry Gude

*It's still...*



			
				ItalianScallion said:
			
		

> Deists still believe in God "their Creator". Look up the many statements attributed to the founding fathers and see how they all show morality in them & value human life.




...inaccurate to claim all the founders were Christians. Jefferson specifically distinguishes between Christians and deists. Everyone did.


----------



## Larry Gude

*In...*



			
				ItalianScallion said:
			
		

> Thanks for the name calling. And MMDad say's I'm disrespectful!
> Maybe the operative word here shouldn't be Christian OK I'll admit that, but they still believed* in God their creator*. Does that make you happier spud?




...THEIR God; not the same God.


----------



## Spudtrooper

ItalianScallion said:
			
		

> Thanks for the name calling. And MMDad say's I'm disrespectful!
> Maybe the operative word here shouldn't be Christian OK I'll admit that, but they still believed in God their creator. Does that make you happier spud?


No you are still failry ignorant. So no, I'm not happier.


----------



## 2ndAmendment

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> ... A gay marriage at Disney isn't going to affect me much but it will certainly affect ItalianScallion because it goes against his word, his idea, his source for power.


Buddy, I think you and MMDad and others are missing that ItalianScallion is just professing what is in the Bible. If your are a Christian, you believe the Bible. As a Christian, you profess what is Truth from the Bible, and you discern sin from righteousness. Those that disagree with Biblical teachings will say Christians are being judgmental. Christians do not judge, not in this life. We will, but that is yet to come. Yes, that is in the Bible. Look it up. Just to nip those two retorts in the bud.

There are those that call themselves Christians or say they believe in God but don't believe in the Bible. What god do you believe in? What is the authority? The Bible says even demons believe in God, but they shudder in fear.


----------



## 2ndAmendment

MMDad said:
			
		

> You need to read the parts that are bolded. Over and over again. You are self righteous and prideful. You know this to be true, but you deny it. Keep away from the mote in my eye, that log sticking out of yours keeps bonking me on the head.


I disagree with you. If it bonks you on the head, maybe you should be looking at how you live your life.


----------



## 2ndAmendment

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> If you're not being judgemental, then how did you know whether it was a sin or not?


Bible calls homosexual behavior sin. That is good enough for Christians.


----------



## Spudtrooper

2ndAmendment said:
			
		

> Bible calls homosexual behavior sin. That is good enough for Christians.


Not everyone is Christian. So what you are saying is only christians should be allowed to go to theme parks and only christians can get married and raise kids?


----------



## 2ndAmendment

ylexot said:
			
		

> Ok, not sure how that translates to "the Founding Fathers hate non-Christians"...


Don't see the word "hate" anywhere but your post.


----------



## forestal

Hey, who do you think has been doing your hair anyway?



			
				vraiblonde said:
			
		

> How can that be when gays can't find jobs because of discrimination?


----------



## 2ndAmendment

Spudtrooper said:
			
		

> Not everyone is Christian. So what you are saying is only christians should be allowed to go to theme parks and only christians can get married and raise kids?


Nope. Didn't say that. I said I don't think any wrong behavior should be rewarded. Homosexual behavior is sin, wrong. Until the age of political correctness, this was the accepted norm by Christian, Jew, and non-religious alike except for homosexuals themselves. Now, in the name of tolerance, behavior that was seen as deviant by the majority of people, is being accepted. No one wants to be called intolerant. Well I am intolerant of sin. I am a sinner, but I am intolerant of my own sins, too. Wish I never sinned. Homosexual behavior is sin, so I am intolerant of homosexual behavior. Christians should be intolerant of sin.

Ask a Muslim what should happen to homosexuals.   It won't be very politically correct.


----------



## ylexot

2ndAmendment said:
			
		

> Don't see the word "hate" anywhere but your post.


Artistic license.  Here's the actual quote:


			
				ItalianScallion said:
			
		

> Don't think for one minute that they would condone any other belief system.


Main Entry: con·done
Pronunciation: k&n-'dOn
Function: transitive verb
Inflected Form(s): con·doned; con·don·ing
Etymology: Latin condonare to absolve, from com- + donare to give -- more at DONATION
: to regard or treat (something bad or blameworthy) as acceptable, forgivable, or harmless

So, if you don't condone other belief systems, you find them to be unacceptable, unforgivable, or harmful.  Hate's pretty close.  Also, I guess I should have said non-Christian religions instead of non-Christians.  Hate the sin, not the sinner.


----------



## ItalianScallion

Larry Gude said:
			
		

> ...inaccurate to claim all the founders were Christians. Jefferson specifically distinguishes between Christians and deists. Everyone did.


I corrected that in an earlier post. Thank you Larry


----------



## 2ndAmendment

ylexot said:
			
		

> Artistic license.  Here's the actual quote:
> Main Entry: con·done
> Pronunciation: k&n-'dOn
> Function: transitive verb
> Inflected Form(s): con·doned; con·don·ing
> Etymology: Latin condonare to absolve, from com- + donare to give -- more at DONATION
> : to regard or treat (something bad or blameworthy) as acceptable, forgivable, or harmless
> 
> So, if you don't condone other belief systems, you find them to be unacceptable, unforgivable, or harmful.  Hate's pretty close.  Also, I guess I should have said non-Christian religions instead of non-Christians.  Hate the sin, not the sinner.


 or words to that effect.

So like I said, ItalianScallion did not say "hate." I see a big difference between "not condone" and "hate."

I think I have seen ItalianScallion post "*Hate the sin, not the sinner.*" I know I have posted that at least once.

I do think that the First Amendment guarenteed freedom of all religions and even freedom from religion. The problem is the ACLU and atheists only see the First Amendment as freedom from religion which it is not nor is it a barrier between religion and government.


----------



## Spudtrooper

2ndAmendment said:
			
		

> Nope. Didn't say that. I said I don't think any wrong behavior should be rewarded. Homosexual behavior is sin, wrong. Until the age of political correctness, this was the accepted norm by Christian, Jew, and non-religious alike except for homosexuals themselves. Now, in the name of tolerance, behavior that was seen as deviant by the majority of people, is being accepted. No one wants to be called intolerant. Well I am intolerant of sin. I am a sinner, but I am intolerant of my own sins, too. Wish I never sinned. Homosexual behavior is sin, so I am intolerant of homosexual behavior. Christians should be intolerant of sin.
> 
> Ask a Muslim what should happen to homosexuals.   It won't be very politically correct.


It is wrong to YOU. I know many gay christians and a few gay jews actually. I just cannot think I am so all powerful that I can say that who they love is wrong. They are good people. They live thier lives in a respectable way. They don't watch child porn or kill puppies. They don't go to schools to recruit for 'the gays'. Get ahold fo yourself. I really hope you don't think your judgemantal behavior is your ticket to Heaven and God's Grace.


----------



## ItalianScallion

ylexot said:
			
		

> So, if you don't condone other belief systems, you find them to be unacceptable, unforgivable, or harmful.  Hate's pretty close.  Also, I guess I should have said non-Christian religions instead of non-Christians.  Hate the sin, not the sinner.


Hate's fine as long as you hate the sin NOT the person sinning. I have always welcomed dialogue with folks I disagree with. This is what I've done here. Sometimes passionate but never hating anyone. I'm the one getting called names, however. I'm used to it.


----------



## Spudtrooper

Disney Has Sunk to a Ne... 04-09-2007 05:00 PM You catch, right? 
Did you mean for that to be green? Why am I automatically gay because I don't have a vagina and I don't gay bash?


----------



## 2ndAmendment

Spudtrooper said:
			
		

> It is wrong to YOU. I know many gay christians and a few gay jews actually. I just cannot think I am so all powerful that I can say that who they love is wrong. They are good people. They live thier lives in a respectable way. They don't watch child porn or kill puppies. They don't go to schools to recruit for 'the gays'. Get ahold fo yourself. I really hope you don't think your judgemantal behavior is your ticket to Heaven and God's Grace.


If they are still practicing homosexual acts, then I think they might want to reconsider their status.  





> Hebrews 10:26-27
> 
> 26For if we go on sinning willfully after receiving the knowledge of the truth, there no longer remains a sacrifice for sins,
> 
> 27but a terrifying expectation of judgment and THE FURY OF A FIRE WHICH WILL CONSUME THE ADVERSARIES.


Calling sin sin is in no way judgmental.





> 1 Timothy 5:20Those who continue in sin, rebuke in the presence of all, so that the rest also will be fearful of sinning.


----------



## Spudtrooper

2ndAmendment said:
			
		

> If they are still practicing homosexual acts, then I think they might want to reconsider their status.
> Calling sin sin is in no way judgmental.


Whatever gets you through the night. If it makes you feel better to think that they will be punished for loving someone.


----------



## BuddyLee

ItalianScallion said:
			
		

> Christianity is not a sin as you'll find out someday


I wouldn't say all that, what about the Holy Wars killing all those who didn't convert?  What about the imposition of Spanish Christianity, rape, and pestilence to the people's of the "New World"?  

All this in the name of Christianity.  

I think there are some decent aspects of Christianity as with any institution but one must also realize that any institution has corruption and failure.  Christianity isn't the end-all-see-all in knowing about this life and the next, not for me at least.  To subscribe to one ideology and shun any other no matter how much sense it may make is just plain absurd.


----------



## 2ndAmendment

Spudtrooper said:
			
		

> Whatever gets you through the night. If it makes you feel better to think that they will be punished for loving someone.


I don't want anyone to be punished. That is the point. I would be totally hateful if I said some sin was OK. I would let people be in their sin. That *would* be wrong.

Anyone can be forgiven of any sin except blasphemy against the Holy Spirit. It is never too late until the day of death or the day of Christ's return.


----------



## 2ndAmendment

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> I wouldn't say all that, what about the Holy Wars killing all those who didn't convert?  What about the imposition of Spanish Christianity, rape, and pestilence to the people's of the "New World"?
> 
> All this in the name of Christianity.
> 
> I think there are some decent aspects of Christianity as with any institution but one must also realize that any institution has corruption and failure.  Christianity isn't the end-all-see-all in knowing about this life and the next, not for me at least.  To subscribe to one ideology and shun any other no matter how much sense it may make is just plain absurd.


Come on Buddy. You know better. There are many that have done much in the name of Christianity that was not Christian by its very nature.


----------



## Spudtrooper

2ndAmendment said:
			
		

> I don't want anyone to be punished. That is the point. I would be totally hateful if I said some sin was OK. I would let people be in their sin. That *would* be wrong.
> 
> Anyone can be forgiven of any sin except blasphemy against the Holy Spirit. It is never too late until the day of death or the day of Christ's return.


I may not agree with what they are doing. I am not going to tell them they are sinning though. I don't think it is my place to tell them that. I think God has more important things to punish people for. That is my opinion...just like you have yours. I think we love who we love and we cannot change that. Now, if you fall in love with a sheep and act on it..that is something I consider sinful. Loving another adult human being that is fine by me!


----------



## BuddyLee

2ndAmendment said:
			
		

> Buddy, I think you and MMDad and others are missing that ItalianScallion is just professing what is in the Bible. If your are a Christian, you believe the Bible. As a Christian, you profess what is Truth from the Bible, and you discern sin from righteousness. Those that disagree with Biblical teachings will say Christians are being judgmental. Christians do not judge, not in this life. We will, but that is yet to come. Yes, that is in the Bible. Look it up. Just to nip those two retorts in the bud.


I gotcha.

I basically see the Bible as another idea, a complex one but an idea nonetheless.  ItalianScallion may believe in this idea or philosophy, this makes it personal to him.  In that it is personal, he will almost want everyone to know or perhaps believe in it.  If others start buying into his idea, then he gains a sort of power.  You can see that any opposition to this idea is a potential slight at him.

That was my main point.  It doesn't matter what idea or philosophy it is, even if it is a way of life for a great number of people.


----------



## 2ndAmendment

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> I gotcha.
> 
> I basically see the Bible as another idea, a complex one but an idea nonetheless.  ItalianScallion may believe in this idea or philosophy, this makes it personal to him.  In that it is personal, he will almost want everyone to know or perhaps believe in it.  If others start buying into his idea, then he gains a sort of power.  You can see that any opposition to this idea is a potential slight at him.
> 
> That was my main point.  It doesn't matter what idea or philosophy it is, even if it is a way of life for a great number of people.


But a Christian does not see witnessing or professing the truth of the Bible as a source of power for themselves. It is just what they are supposed to do. Christians are not gathering a following for themselves.


----------



## Spudtrooper

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> I gotcha.
> 
> I basically see the Bible as another idea, a complex one but an idea nonetheless.  ItalianScallion may believe in this idea or philosophy, this makes it personal to him.  In that it is personal, he will almost want everyone to know or perhaps believe in it.  If others start buying into his idea, then he gains a sort of power.  You can see that any opposition to this idea is a potential slight at him.
> 
> That was my main point.  It doesn't matter what idea or philosophy it is, even if it is a way of life for a great number of people.



I see it the same way as you Buddy. It is like Aesops fables in a way. It is a good book to try and live by. Personally, I think Jesus was a good guy...even if he wasn't the Son of God. So, following his path is a good idea.


----------



## 2ndAmendment

Spudtrooper said:
			
		

> I may not agree with what they are doing. I am not going to tell them they are sinning though. I don't think it is my place to tell them that. I think God has more important things to punish people for. That is my opinion...just like you have yours. I think we love who we love and we cannot change that. Now, if you fall in love with a sheep and act on it..that is something I consider sinful. Loving another adult human being that is fine by me!


Sodom and Gomorrah were the only two cities destroyed directly by God in the Bible, and it was for the sin of homosexual behavior. As a Christian, that makes it pretty clear.


----------



## vraiblonde

2ndAmendment said:
			
		

> Sodom and Gomorrah were the only two cities destroyed directly by God in the Bible, and it was for the sin of homosexual behavior. As a Christian, that makes it pretty clear.


Do you follow the Old Testament or the teachings of Jesus?


----------



## 2ndAmendment

Spudtrooper said:
			
		

> I see it the same way as you Buddy. It is like Aesops fables in a way. It is a good book to try and live by. Personally, I think Jesus was a good guy...even if he wasn't the Son of God. So, following his path is a good idea.


http://forums.somd.com/showpost.php?p=2048905&postcount=29


----------



## Spudtrooper

2ndAmendment said:
			
		

> Sodom and Gomorrah were the only two cities destroyed directly by God in the Bible, and it was for the sin of homosexual behavior. As a Christian, that makes it pretty clear.


Why would he destroy them and not our society now? There is a lot of homosexual behavior these days. It is everywhere, not just two cities. So, why not do something about it now?


----------



## ItalianScallion

Spudtrooper said:
			
		

> It is wrong to YOU. I know many gay christians and a few gay jews actually. I just cannot think I am so all powerful that I can say that who they love is wrong. They are good people. They live thier lives in a respectable way. They don't watch child porn or kill puppies. They don't go to schools to recruit for 'the gays'. Get ahold fo yourself. I really hope you don't think your judgemantal behavior is your ticket to Heaven and God's Grace.


Christians have been given the light of truth from God. We don't enforce God's law, we point out what's right & wrong. God commands us to or He will discipline us for not using the knowledge He gave us.
Spud, if all gays were passive and just had higher voices and different mannerisms, I SERIOUSLY doubt that God would have a problem with them. The words "gay Christian" is an oxymoron. If a gay person becomes a Christian (or anyone does) God helps them come out of their old lifestyle. When I became a Christian in July 1989, I immediately knew that my getting drunk, lying, cussing, sexual affairs and other things I did wrong, HAD TO STOP. I could NOT have called myself a Christian if I kept doing these things. Yes, I OCCASIONALLY say, think or do something wrong and God immediately lets me know that I did wrong and I confess & move on. I DON'T CONTINUALLY DO IT ANYMORE! That's the difference! 
You said your "gay friends live their lives in a respectable way and don't watch child porn or kill puppies". What do they do that makes them gay then? You're not telling us everything so don't be fooled my friend. God will not be made a fool of by anyone. What He says will stand as law forever. Signed, your "moron" friend.


----------



## BuddyLee

2ndAmendment said:
			
		

> Come on Buddy. You know better. There are many that have done much in the name of Christianity that was not Christian by its very nature.


Of course, but how are we to know what is truely Christian when we, the fallible human, can merely interpret the readings of the Bible?


----------



## 2ndAmendment

Spudtrooper said:
			
		

> Why would he destroy them and not our society now? There is a lot of homosexual behavior these days. It is everywhere, not just two cities. So, why not do something about it now?


Many believe it is coming. God took His time with Sodom and Gomorrah and with the flood at the time of Noah. God does not like killing people, but He hates sin. It is kind of like a potter with a clay pot. The potter does not want to destroy it. He give is a nudge here and there and a push and a little water and when it finally just won't take shape, smashes it a starts over.


----------



## Spudtrooper

2ndAmendment said:
			
		

> Many believe it is coming. God took His time with Sodom and Gomorrah and with the flood at the time of Noah. God does not like killing people, but He hates sin. It is kind of like a potter with a clay pot. The potter does not want to destroy it. He give is a nudge here and there and a push and a little water and when it finally just won't take shape, smashes it a starts over.


Wow, dod you come up with that on your own or get it from somthing else? I really felt a chill with that. I just hope that I am doing right in this world in my own way.


----------



## 2ndAmendment

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> Of course, but how are we to know what is truely Christian when we, the fallible human, can merely interpret the readings of the Bible?


Read. Pray. Do so with faith that God will reveal His truth.

Ever hear of giving God a fleece?



> Judges 6:36-40
> 
> 36Then Gideon said to God, "If You will deliver Israel through me, as You have spoken,
> 
> 37behold, I will put a fleece of wool on the threshing floor. If there is dew on the fleece only, and it is dry on all the ground, then I will know that You will deliver Israel through me, as You have spoken."
> 
> 38And it was so. When he arose early the next morning and squeezed the fleece, he drained the dew from the fleece, a bowl full of water.
> 
> 39Then Gideon said to God, "Do not let Your anger burn against me that I may speak once more; please let me make a test once more with the fleece, let it now be dry only on the fleece, and let there be dew on all the ground."
> 
> 40God did so that night; for it was dry only on the fleece, and dew was on all the ground.


----------



## 2ndAmendment

Spudtrooper said:
			
		

> Wow, dod you come up with that on your own or get it from somthing else? I really felt a chill with that. I just hope that I am doing right in this world in my own way.


God is compared to a potter in the Bible.


----------



## 2ndAmendment

Spudtrooper said:
			
		

> Wow, dod you come up with that on your own or get it from somthing else? I really felt a chill with that. I just hope that I am doing right in this world in my own way.


Every person does what is right in his own eyes. The problem is we see with rose colored glasses. I don't see my flaws on my own. When I read the Bible or hear a sermon, sometimes I find myself saying uh oh. Then it is time to start changing my ways.

God loves you. He will take you just the way you are. But He wants to change you into His image. He wants you to be as perfect as He is eventually. I've got a long way to go.

First step. Accept His way of salvation. A journey of ten thousand miles starts with one step.


----------



## BuddyLee

2ndAmendment said:
			
		

> Read. Pray. Do so with faith that God will reveal His truth.
> 
> Ever hear of giving God a fleece?


Do you believe God reveals himself in a more indirect manner today?


----------



## Larry Gude

*What's the...*



			
				vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Do you follow the Old Testament or the teachings of Jesus?




...difference?


----------



## 2ndAmendment

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> Do you believe God reveals himself in a more indirect manner today?


Yep. Told a Jewish friend of mine a few years ago to give God a fleece to find out if God wanted him to believe in Jesus as Savior or not. He was a disc jockey and wanted to work at a 50KW clear channel station. I really didn't think he was that good a jock, but he gave God that fleece. A week or two later, he got a job offer at a 50KW clear channel station. Is it correct to use a fleece that way? I guess that is up to God. I don't think God is going to let someone win the lottery to find out if they should believe or not, but ...


----------



## 2ndAmendment

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Do you follow the Old Testament or the teachings of Jesus?


Yes


> 2 Timothy 3:16-17
> 
> 16All Scripture is inspired by God and profitable for teaching, for reproof, for correction, for training in righteousness;
> 
> 17so that the man of God may be adequate, equipped for every good work.


----------



## Dork

Larry Gude said:
			
		

> ...difference?





What does religion have to do with the Freak Shows going on in Disney World?


----------



## Larry Gude

*I'm going to guess...*



			
				Dork said:
			
		

> What does religion have to do with the Freak Shows going on in Disney World?




...you haven't been reading the thread?


----------



## vraiblonde

2ndAmendment said:
			
		

> Yes





> For with the same measure that you use, it will be measured back to you



....


----------



## 2ndAmendment

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> ....


That has already been brought up.
...





> Matthew 7:1-3
> 
> 1"Do not judge so that you will not be judged.
> 
> 2"For in the way you judge, you will be judged; and by your standard of measure, it will be measured to you.
> 
> 3"Why do you look at the speck that is in your brother's eye, but do not notice the log that is in your own eye?


 There is a difference between judging and agreeing with the Bible that something is sin.

If I were to say that vraiblonde is going to hell because she posts on SOMD. That would be judging. Saying the homosexual behavior is sin is not judging because God's word already says it is sin. To say all homosexuals are going to hell is judging. To say that all unrepentant sinners are going to hell is just repeating scripture.


----------



## vraiblonde

2ndAmendment said:
			
		

> If I were to say that vraiblonde is going to hell because she posts on SOMD. That would be judging. Saying the homosexual behavior is sin is not judging because God's word already says it is sin. To say all homosexuals are going to hell is judging. To say that all unrepentant sinners are going to hell is just repeating scripture.


Are you prepared to cast the first stone and be judged by the same measure?


----------



## 2ndAmendment

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Are you prepared to cast the first stone and be judged by the same measure?


Not casting any stones. Don't think I have anywhere in this thread. Probably cast a few in the past, but forgiveness is for me too. I have no choice but to be judged by the same measure. I have some of the gifts of the Holy Spirit, one of which, if abused, I should be stoned to death. I take all those things very seriously.


----------



## vraiblonde

2ndAmendment said:
			
		

> I take all those things very seriously.


Do you believe that a privately owned business, such as Disney, should be allowed to cater to any clientele they please?


----------



## 2ndAmendment

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Do you believe that a privately owned business, such as Disney, should be allowed to cater to any clientele they please?


Sure. Do I have to agree with their decision? Nope. Can I voice my objection? Yes. Will I? Yes. Will I spend a dime of my money at Disney? No.

Does that take care of it?


----------



## vraiblonde

2ndAmendment said:
			
		

> Does that take care of it?


Yep


----------



## ylexot

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Do you believe that a privately owned business, such as Disney, should be allowed to cater to any clientele they please?


:dixiechicks:


----------



## 2ndAmendment

ylexot said:
			
		

> :dixiechicks:


Yep. They were talking about the demise of Disney on Fox News. Disney is the owner/producer/whatever of the Rosie/Barbara fiasco. The general opinion was Disney is going down the tubes. If they continue to reject their base, families, they will go the way of the dodo.


----------



## Larry Gude

*You haven't been to Disney...*



			
				2ndAmendment said:
			
		

> Yep. They were talking about the demise of Disney on Fox News. Disney is the owner/producer/whatever of the Rosie/Barbara fiasco. The general opinion was Disney is going down the tubes. If they continue to reject their base, families, *they will go the way of the dodo*.



....lately.


----------



## vraiblonde

2ndAmendment said:
			
		

> If they continue to reject their base, families, they will go the way of the dodo.


Disney would be more enjoyable if they'd ban children and their kirked out parents.


----------



## ItalianScallion

2ndAmendment said:
			
		

> Yep. They were talking about the demise of Disney on Fox News. Disney is the owner/producer/whatever of the Rosie/Barbara fiasco. The general opinion was Disney is going down the tubes. If they continue to reject their base, families, they will go the way of the dodo.


  Had to stop for dinner but, great responses 2A. I think this is where I started yesterday. People can make such a difference if they stand together and not patronize places that go this route.


----------



## 2ndAmendment

Larry Gude said:
			
		

> ....lately.


Disney is far more than their theme parks. Who knows. With the aberrant becoming acceptable, I am sure I am out of touch with mainstream America. I'm glad.


----------



## bcp

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Are you prepared to cast the first stone and be judged by the same measure?


 Now I cant speak for 2ndAmendment in regards to this question, I can however say this.
 I will cast that stone.
 Just let me crack a few homos with my peashooter,, wait,, that sounds like something they might like.

 let me think some more on this.


----------



## Dork

2ndAmendment said:
			
		

> Disney is far more than their theme parks. Who knows. With the aberrant becoming acceptable, I* am sure I am out of touch with mainstream America. I'm glad*.




You are not out of touch with mainstream America.  When it comes to trying to tell some of these forum people that, you are wasting your time.  They also believe that your beliefs don't count, just theirs.  You are part of the moral majority in this country no matter what the liberals and media try to make you believe.  

Haven't you ever been in a mall or other public place and seen an openly gay person strutting down the mall.  There's usually a lot of snickering, pointing, laughing, heads turning, etc.  

Don't you hear gay jokes at work?  Have you ever seen someone accused of being gay and seen them get pissed off and do whatever it takes to show you he is not?  Try changing the computer background on your buddy's computer to Brokeback Mountain and see how quickly it gets changed back.  Just be careful, he may get revenge.  Here's one of my favorites.  Put a rainbow sticker on your friend's car.  Make sure he doesn't see it right away.  HEHEHE.


----------



## sockgirl77

ItalianScallion said:
			
		

> People can make such a difference if they stand together and not patronize places that go this route.


Like that is ever going to happen. That place makes more money per minute than you'll ever see in a lifetime. My son is watching the Pooh's Huffalump Movie right now.


----------



## bcp

Dork said:
			
		

> Don't you hear gay jokes at work?  Have you ever seen someone accused of being gay and seen them get pissed off and do whatever it takes to show you he is not?  Try changing the computer background on your buddy's computer to Brokeback Mountain and see how quickly it gets changed back.  Just be careful, he may get revenge.  Here's one of my favorites.  Put a rainbow sticker on your friend's car.  Make sure he doesn't see it right away.  HEHEHE.



 I did someones grandmother once when I was in high school just to prove I wasnt a rump ranger.  not sure what was worse. being accused, or proving I wasnt.


----------



## Dork

bcp said:
			
		

> I did someones grandmother once when I was in high school just to prove I wasnt a rump ranger.  not sure what was worse. being accused, or proving I wasnt.



Was she hot?


----------



## Christy

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Disney would be more enjoyable if they'd ban children and their kirked out parents.


 
Sho nuff.


----------



## Disco Stu

I think ItalianScallion is a closet pole smoker. Its always those that protest against gays the most that get caught wacking off to mens underwear catalog ads.   

Its okay man... you can come out of the closet. Nobody's gonna force you to touch a boobie!


----------



## bcp

Dork said:
			
		

> Was she hot?


yes, she hadnt been dead long enough to cool down yet at the time


----------



## vraiblonde

Disco Stu said:
			
		

> I think ItalianScallion is a closet pole smoker.


You are easily the biggest retard on this forum.  Except for maybe Midnightrider, who is in a class by himself.  And PsyOps - he can be a retard, but not as big as you.

Idiot..he's an...idiot.

Forestal might be as ignorant as you, but probably not.


----------



## ItalianScallion

Disco Stu said:
			
		

> I think ItalianScallion is a closet pole smoker. Its always those that protest against gays the most that get caught wacking off to mens underwear catalog ads.
> 
> Its okay man... you can come out of the closet. Nobody's gonna force you to touch a boobie!


The title on my wall is Pastor, but you can think what you like my friend.


----------



## ItalianScallion

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> You are easily the biggest retard on this forum.  Except for maybe Midnightrider, who is in a class by himself.  And PsyOps - he can be a retard, but not as big as you.
> 
> Idiot..he's an...idiot.
> 
> Forestal might be as ignorant as you, but probably not.



Thank you Vrai. You always were a class act.


----------



## Disco Stu

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> You are easily the biggest retard on this forum.  Except for maybe Midnightrider, who is in a class by himself.  And PsyOps - he can be a retard, but not as big as you.
> 
> Idiot..he's an...idiot.
> 
> Forestal might be as ignorant as you, but probably not.



Shut up little man!!!!


----------



## smoothmarine187

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> You are easily the biggest retard on this forum.  Except for maybe Midnightrider, who is in a class by himself.  And PsyOps - he can be a retard, but not as big as you.
> 
> Idiot..he's an...idiot.
> 
> Forestal might be as ignorant as you, but probably not.




Awwwww you like me........you really like me.........


----------



## vraiblonde

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> Awwwww you like me........you really like me.........


At least you and Pingrr are funny.


----------



## vraiblonde

Disco Stu said:
			
		

> Shut up little man!!!!


I don't shut up, I grow up and when I see you I throw up.  Nyah.


----------



## smoothmarine187

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> At least you and Pingrr are funny.



 I have been trying to change lately.....I left my azz hole stage behind me, for the most part anyway.


----------



## awpitt

Bruzilla said:
			
		

> The Gay issues at Disney started in the 1980s.  As AIDS started to really take a toll, and most Gays/same sex-couples couldn't get health insurance, many Gays with AIDS went to live with their retired parents down here in Florida.  Many of the non-infected significant others in these couples went to work for Disney as were the largest employer in central Florida at the time.
> 
> The first sign of Disney/Gay issues started with the provision of healthcare insurance to Gay couples in the late 1980s.  The Gays threatened Disney with the public disclosure of how many Gays, many who were HIV positive, who were employed at Disneyworld, and Disney caved and gave into the blackmail.  This is why you saw a huge jump in admission rates in the late 1980s as Disney now had to provide insurance to very high-risk Gay couples.  As time went on, Disney also had to allow Gay Days and the like.
> 
> Now some 20 years later, many of the Gays who started with Disney in the 1980s are moving up the corporate ladder into management, which is leading Disney further into the Gay lifestyle, which is a shame.  I don't have too much against Gays, but their in-your-face sexism is getting me to the point where I can't support them.  I don't know how Walt Disney viewed Gays, but I'm pretty sure he wasn't of the view that his parks should be used as social change, of the sexual nature, drivers.




Interesting history.  I wasn’t aware of that background.  Nonetheless, I’ve taken my family to Disney twice in the last three years and had a great time and didn’t see any “freak” shows as described by others within this thread. Also been to Universal and I think they run things better than the way it’s done at Disney.


----------



## ItalianScallion

Nucklesack said:
			
		

> That is not what you stated, you stated the founding fathers were Christians:
> Link
> Deist hold that religious beliefs must be founded on human reason and observed features of the natural world, and that these sources reveal the existence of one God or supreme being, they also DO NOT BELIEVE IN THE TRINITY, doesnt sound anything like Christianity.


I corrected that later. I meant to make the point that they had the same VALUES as Christians do so I said they were Christians. I know some were Deists. There are people today who are not Christians but stand for the same values that we do. Many of them are good people who believe in different god but you must know the real & only God to get into Heaven. And no, I am not OK with the God of any other religion, but I am OK with some of their values. That's my point about the founding fathers.


----------



## nomoney

well I'm all for boycotting disney.  Until I go in October.  There I did my part.


----------



## sockgirl77

Inkpen said:


> Sad you got knocked up and your kids are bastards.


Yep, it was our kind elfly one.


----------



## chernmax

sockgirl77 said:


> Yep, it was our kind elfly one.



LOL, Grave digger...


----------

